# Arabesu's Eyes of the Lich Queen - IC



## Arabesu (Feb 8, 2008)

As your forge your way through the hot jungle toward your objective, the overgrown path that you have been following widens and is revealed to be a well worn path. 

*Faris*, now in the middle of the convoy, had given up upon flying overhead in avian form after losing track of the convoy under the dense canopy. In predator form she paced circles around *Trent* who also occupied a place at the second rank of the convoy. Having difficulty forging his way through the dense jungle, *Hightower* was near the rear of the convoy, perpetually snagging his mammoth chain on the bushes and trees that were proving to be a nuisance to fast progress due to his immense bulk. *Fenwick* had elected to hang back and keep the goliath company, if for no other reason than to be nearest to the one who could shield him from contact with the wild beasts of the forest. *Rosapila* had taken the lead, deftly ducking under cyclopean fronds and around titanic tree trunks thanks to her small size and agile moves. Knowing that they were getting close, she keenly searched the forest floor for pits, snares, and other traps lain there by the guardians of their objective. Raising one hand she silently called for a halt; something was not right...

*OOC Initial spot and listen outside of combat are assumed to take 10. 

Role initiative, spot, listen, and for Rosapila a search check.*


----------



## moritheil (Feb 14, 2008)

Rosapila surveys the land, recalling the instructions of an old border guard who once taught her how to look for signs that an area was disturbed.

OOC: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1493342/

Init: [8,1] = (9)
Spot → [11,9] = (20)
Listen → [18,9] = (27)
Search → [8,10] = (18)


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 14, 2008)

*Faris-Shapeshift Druid-Jack of Tales*

Faris pads around the group as a black panther, wishing she could go bounding through the jungle but knowing it was a bad idea. She has always been easily distracted and now is no different as she sniffs at the nearby tracks of a small mouse and watches the flight of a butterfly. 

OOC:
Initiative = 19
Listen and Spot: 18/4


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2008)

Already feeling nervous as the forest appeared to close in around him, Fenwick pulls his cloak tighter and attempts to hide behind the massive bulk of his goliath companion. Realizing Rosa's signal he attempts to figure out what she sees, but being towards the back of the convoy he struggles to make anything out.

OOC
Initiative (1d20+7=9) 
Spot (1d20+3=6) 
Listen (1d20+5=9)

P.S. not sure if Hoppy gets to roll, but they're below. I screwed up though and rolled 4x, I'll take the first two (happen to be the lowest also)
Hoppy's Spot/Listen (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=18)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 37HP, AC 28, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

Hightower stops at the signal. Crouching lower as he drops into his defensive stance (Com Ex +4ac =AC 28). His craggy features furrowing as he takes stock of the surroundings. He whispers "Truedeath" in the language of his people, and Arcanas vanishes from his chest and appears in his free hand without a movement on the goliath's part.

Initiative: (1d20+2=14) 
Listen: (1d20+5=23) 
Spot: (1d20+5=22)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 14, 2008)

*Trent's Senses Bonus, +2 to Spot, Listen and Initiative*

Trent's purpose was well known, and this would be no exception.  His aura is still in play, as he checks with the others, lending them the small edge in their aids.  (Senses Aura, everyone add +2 to Spot, Listen and Initiative checks)

He then scours the immediate surrounding area, wondering what was going on himself.

Spot, Listen and Initiative, in that order... this time the correct number of dice... (1d20 4=20, 1d20 2=19, 1d20 2=14)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 14, 2008)

Rosapila is stalking along the edge of the clearing, looking inward at the gigantic footprints of the creatures that have beaten down this path. She is musing that the manner in which these footprints end in a clearing suggests that this clearing and path are the terminus of a regular patrol area. She has just enough time to raise her hand to signal the halt, when a rattlesnake, bigger than she is, lunges out into the path. She is just a bit quicker than it is, thanks to being just inside of Trent's Draconic aura. Rustling noises from 5 to 10 paces off the path in various directions around the clearing are heard by everyone except Fenwick who is distracted by the very loud clanking of Hightower's armor and tower shield. This rustling suggests that other entities are near although they don't SEEM to have taken any direct action. Yet.

Your group is fairly spread out; I hadn't planned on mapping since this one should go quickly: Rosapila 20 ahead of Trent & Faris who are 20 ahead of Hightower and Fenwick.

Surprise Round:

The others init 15 (they apparently are taking actions out of sight, so Rosa is up...)
Rosapila init 11
Rattlesnake (adjacent to her, and aggressively threatening her, no longer hidden) init 10

Regular Round:

Faris init 19
Hightower init 16 
The others (still out of sight until they go...) init 15
Trent init 14
Rosapila init 11
Fenwick init 11
Rattlesnake init 10

At the end of your turns, roll new spots....


----------



## moritheil (Feb 14, 2008)

"It's not alone!" yells Rosa, her hands already flashing in the familiar pattern of Blinding Color Surge.  Her body ripples, and color drains from her form, flowing into the snake as she disappears.  (Will DC 18 or be blinded for one round.)  Once invisible, she takes a quick step to the side.

OOC: Rosa is now invisible regardless of whether or not the blindness took effect, so a Spot or Listen check is presumably required for the snake to determine where she is.

spot 2.0 (1d20+9=18)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 37HP, AC 24, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

Hightower moves at best speed toward the front of the party (run if possible) while slinging his shield to his back, leaving his other hand free to properly wield the chain. 
[sblock=OOC]does my spot let me see any enemies while I move up?[/sblock]
Spot (1d20+7=20)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 14, 2008)

The snake bites at the spot where it expected Rosa to be standing, but only gets a mouthful of grass for its trouble. It is difficult to tell if it was blinded or not, but either way it seems unexpectedly unable to find you with its scent abilty and rattles its tail in frustration.

Hightower rumbles out of the forest, a juggernaut of steel plates and umbral chain links, sliding to a stop a few paces behind Rosa out in the clearing.

OOC: Vertexx69, I assume you are still using expertise for 4 since shield is slung but AC is at 24. Hightower began in the thick of the forest, slowing movement to half speed over the first full move of 10 feet. Springing out into the clearing you get up to full speed of 20 putting you 10 feet behind Rosa but because of your enhanced reach you threaten the serpent on her far side. I anticipate that this poor beast is destined to be a new belt for someone very soon. There is a 5ish foot gap to right where the forest meats the clearing and about fifteen feet to the far side of the clearing and to the left. For the moment, you feel in complete control of the clearing; anything out in the open is dead meat.

[sblock=for Vertexx69]Under the current circumstances, your previously very good spot of 24, adjusted for aura, did not yet see the "others." Obviously for the moment they are very well hidden. You don't know this yet, so can't act upon it, but your newer roll of 20 should let you see them the next time your turn comes around even though it is a lower number than what you got before.[/sblock]

Faris and Trent are just in the clearing about 10 feet from the forest edge.

Faris is next, Hightower has already gone, "The others" will follow.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

*Saris,* who had been independently carving a parallel path to the main convoy heard the commotion. Rather than charging into the melee, he crept from his route onto an intercept course trying to close the hundred feet interval as quickly as possible but without revealing his position. 

OOC Douane, give me a spot, hide, move silently, and initiative.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 15, 2008)

Faris runs through the underbrush behind Rosa before melting her form away into that of a large hunting falcon, soaring up into the air and down onto the snake, raking out with her talons.

OOC: You said we were 20' behind correct? I'm assuming with Woodland stride and 40' movement I can make it. Also, dive attacks do 2x damage huzzah!.
Talons = 1d20 + 9 = 23
Damage; 2d6 +14 = 23


----------



## Douane (Feb 15, 2008)

Saris nocks an arrow as he surges along the low branches of the jungle.


Initiative (1d20+5) = 25
Spot (1d20+10) = 11
Hide (1d20+12) = 28
Move Silently (1d20+14) = 15

Initiative, Spot, Hide & Move Silently rolls in order . (1d20+5=25, 1d20+10=11, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+14=15)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

OOC Indeed, dive attacks do X2 damage but you are are incapable of executing a dive from your starting position since 1) you start out closer than 30' and 2) you are on a level plane with the snake. Woodland stride has no bearing in this particular case, since the problem is that a dive is treated as a charge except for the altered distance/angle-to-target requirements and the enhanced damage. Feel free to pop up into the air this turn and charge/dive next turn if you want to keep your good rolls, or you  can edit your action post to charge the snake in your current predator form. Either way I'm going to assume you attack the snake which means that the others take their turn. 




> A creature that flies can make dive attacks. A dive attack works just like a charge, but the diving creature must move a minimum of 30 feet and descend at least 10 feet. It can make only claw or talon attacks, but these deal double damage. A creature can use the run action while flying, provided it flies in a straight line.





Also, I need a new spot from Faris for next turn.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 15, 2008)

OOC:[sblock] Just assume that I move forward, switch forms and fly up this turn. The dive will be next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

A hiss of air follows a volley of small arrows fired from the brush. Your eyes scan the jungle for the signs of the snipers, although the dense foliage gives them any number of places to hide. A flash of movement in the undergrowth catches you eye. Three short reptilian humanoids, nearly perfectly blended in with the vegetation, nock an arrow and raise their bow to fire again soon.

For the moment only Trent and Hightower are visible and standing in the clearing. Only because he was caught unaware, Trent is hit by an arrow but now is able to clearly sight his attacker even though the humanoid is making an effort to re-hide. Two arrows were fired at Hightower, one goes far wide but the other streaks right at his neck. It is only due to his preternatural quickness that he is able to nod his head at the last moment and deflect it off his gorget into his shoulder. 

Now visible for the moment all three are 30 feet from their respective targets.

OOC 
Hightower takes 8* damage, but is lucky that his uncanny dodge prevented a X3 crit.
Trent takes 9* damage. Both Hightower and Trent will need to make Fort saves now and a minute later. Hightower can just reach one of his attackers with a single move combined with his enhanced reach having to step just inside of the difficult terrain of the jungle. He thinks that the brush and the tree that the cowardly opponent is using for cover may hamper his attacks somewhat, affording the archer cover and concealment. With a double move, Trent can close to his archer, but can not attack. If he does so, all but Fenwick will lose the benefit of the aura.

All three archers are visible for the moment even though they are trying to re-hide and snipe. One of the archers calls out to the other two in a mixture grunts, hisses, and clicks.

[sblock=*] These numbers seem high, because these rangers are using the alternate archer ability I offered to Douane in trade for favored enemy. [/sblock]

[sblock=For Rosa ONLY] Rosa, knowing the draconic language, is able to understand this lizardfolk's speack: "Kill the brute. He is the real threat. If he closes with you retreat and give the alarm."[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 15, 2008)

Trent takes the attack in stride, knowing that it was what he would have done.  As the arrow hits him, he *swift*ly reverts his aura to that of defense, allowing his powers to aid the others in range as well.  (Using Toughness Aura to provide everyone with DR2/Magic)

Then, in one deft motion, Trent allows his surroundings to allow him to blend into the forage, hopefully not allowing the targets to get at him so easily this time...  Hide Check =18 
Hide Check (1d20 11=18)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

OOC the aura change happens on your turn obviously, since its a swift action, so you have taken the full damage from the arrow that hit you, but will provide everyone with a bit of a buffer versus subsequent arrows. Out in the clearing, you will either need to drop prone to use the grass as means to hide, or take a move to get to the edge of the jungle. A number of spots near the clearing edge will allow you to keep your aura covering everyone except Faris who is circling overhead. Presumambly she will soon enter the aura area as well as she plummets from her dive.

Also, I need a new spot check for the following round if they choose to snipe again.

And a fortitude save now (for Trent and Hightower) and one to occur a minute from now.

Rosa and Fennwick are next on init count 11.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2008)

As Fenwick has no idea what's going and can't seem to make out who or what shot his companions, he'll do his best to hide in the dense foliage, and attempt to make out who struck his friends, realizing that he might be better able to strike them. Pulling out his Eternal Wand as he does, just in case.

Hide & Spot Respectively, also Hoppy's Spot. (1d20+7=18, 1d20+3=6, 1d20+5=19)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

In the secret language that only you and Hoppy know, he whispers with a frightened stutter, "Hey B-b-bboss, I-I-I tink d'are ov-ov-over d-d-there."

With his assistance you can now make out the crouching form of ONE of the three, apparently even while sniping the others are still out of sight. Perhaps if they take further actions you might be able to see them or not. 

OOC by my reckoning you still have a standard action left. The one you see is the one that shot at, but missed Hightower.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 15, 2008)

OOC: How far away are those archers from each other?  Since you mentioned they became visible for a bit, Rosa would quickly consider whether or not it would be possible to catch at least two with a single spell.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2008)

Mustering up all the courage he can, Fenwick reaches deep down into himself and feels that innate energy that comes freely to most gnomes. He directs it to create the sounds of twenty people in heavy armour saying "We've got them now!" "Our ambush worked!" "Charge!", hoping this scares away the unseen attackers and remain hidden.

OOC Ghost Sound - Will save (if applicable) DC17 (including +1 for gnome illusions)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 15, 2008)

Trent will head to the cover of the brush, using it to provide him some hiding.  As long as he can aid the others in their attempt to fend off the arrows, he is sure they can deal with the threats.  Perhaps if he had a clear shot, his spear can also take action.  Until then though...

Trent's fort save: 18
Fort Save (1d20 5=18)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2008)

The sting of the arrow in his shoulder draws the warrior's attention from the tiny serpent in the clearing to the reptiles crouching in the brush, but before he can even turn he feels the foreign substance trying to course its way through his veins.

Fort: (1d20+8=24)

But the fire that lives inside him starts boiling it away before it can do any real damage.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 15, 2008)

Trent and Hightower shake off the toxin for now, but their vision is starting to blur and their stomachs feel quessy. So that although they have sloughed off the initial affects, they can tell that sooner or later the toxin's action will intensify.

Fenwick's ghost sound generates such a ruckus that two of the humanoids seem distracted from trying to hide. The third (OOC who for lack of a better term we refer to as "the lieutenant") shouts something out in his tongue of clicks and whistles, but the other two don't seemed to have noticed his shout. The snake also seems distracted by the noise and now that it can see looks for an opponent.

[sblock=Rosa ONLY]The lieutenant yells in draconic, "Heed not the sounds, they are only an illusion. Continue to harry the brute, but if you get a shot on the hidden mage, take him down."[/sblock]

OOC

moritheil,

The archers are quite spread out, forming an equilateral triangle 50 ft on a side with the heroes at the center, roughly 30 feet from any one archer. 

So with the archers 50 ft from one another, I don't know what area affect you are suggesting, but its probably isn't likely to hit more than one unless it covers a large area. Also your friends would be at the epicenter.

Rosa can see all three of them very clearly, although they are nearly as sneaky as she is, sniping imposes a big penalty. Did I mention that they are nearly as sneaky as she is!

Trent, one would have to close an additional 10 feet closer for you to be able to reach them with your spear.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 16, 2008)

*bye bye animal companion*

The rattlesnake, doomed to not last longer than it takes for Hightower to flip down his chain, slides forward to try to bite his ankle....

OOC in all likelyhood you will hit it and kill it outright, and even though it got a good roll, because you have expertise for full, it misses anyway. Doomed it is. 

Not that it makes a huge difference, but it also provokes an AoO from Rosa as it slides past her as well...

Top of the initiative order once we resolve the AoO.

Saris 25
Faris init 19
Hightower init 16 
The others (still out of sight until they go...) init 15
Trent init 14
Rosapila init 11
Fenwick init 11
Rattlesnake init 10


----------



## moritheil (Feb 16, 2008)

"We are surrounded!  Regroup and find cover!" yells Rosa.  "They're not buying it!" she adds in Gnomish, moving away from the viper and her ally to give him room to work.

Remembering where the archers were, she moves towards the nearest one and gestures.  A cloud of dense mist rises around her, cutting off their field of vision and hopefully sparing Hightower a few shots.

OOC If I understand correctly, Obscuring Mist creates a 20' cylinder of cloud that can't be seen through either way.

Rosa won't bother taking the AOO, as she has other things on her mind and doesn't want to give up invisibility just yet.  She isn't going to get quite in melee with the archer, but she'll be close - the point is to get in between him and the party and throw up the mist.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC Douane, Saris is 100 feet from the center of the clearing, 75 feat from the sniper to the north of the clear. The other two are on the south side and difficult to see. You think you would normally be able to make out the northside sniper, but the distance is just too great; alas you will need to be a bit closer to see him with you particular spot roll. No one seems to see you though as you approach. You must move at half speed due to the jungle, but don't need to reduce your speed any further to avoid the hide/move penalty, so you can get 40 ft closer this round if all you do is move.

To the rest of the players, Douane is in Germany, if I recall, and his action should have little impact on yours, so feel free to skip his action until he posts which might be later tonight.


----------



## Douane (Feb 16, 2008)

For just a moment Saris considers making the shot before he lowers the bow again, cursing his ill knowledge of this jungle. Silently he follows the path the branches show towards his target, drawing ever closer. 



OoC: Two move actions for 40 foot of distance.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 29/37HP, AC 20/24, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

Even as the the serpent darts forward with fangs plinking off of his steel leg-guards, a coil of the blackened spiked chain arcs down toward it with the slightest wrist flick from Hightower (AoO, as he doesn't move adjecent to mobs willingly) AoO vs Snake: (1d20+5=24) for 2d6+7=16

Next Round: 
[sblock=OOC]If the nearest archer is gaining cover from me then I should have cover from him as well  
No combat expertise this round.
Does having my shield slung on my back protect me from rear attacks (tower shield)?
If these critters have "any" spell-like abilities then my mage-slayer weapon ability (+2enh +2d6dmg) applies.[/sblock]
After observing the reptilian thing nearest him trying to hide while being watched, Hightower rumbles toward it with fatal intent. "Pesky scaleys should know better." Whirling "Arcanas Truedeath" out to it's deadly full length low toward its feet for a tripVS Touch AC: (1d20+7=22). Str check: (1d20+13=18) sending the critter sprawling to the ground then arcing the chain back over and raking the spikes over its prone form. Attack Round 2: (1d20+13=24) for 12


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 16, 2008)

Faris lets out a shriek and dives down upon the nearest reptilian. She folds her wings and lets herself drop, talons first, right toward it. 

OOC: You said earlier you would just use the rolls I had made before since they were so delightfully well done.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 16, 2008)

> Faris lets out a shriek and dives down upon the nearest reptilian. She folds her wings and lets herself drop, talons first, right toward it.




Faris streaks through boughs of the forest, able to ignore their obstruction thanks to her woodland stride ability. Slamming into the lieutenant with her claws, she damages him badly. He hisses but does not fall.

OOC: The lizard man Faris attacks has concealment, 20% miss chance due to being in a "jungle" square. Additionally, he has cover from the tree he is hiding behind, but because Faris comes down from above and is charging she just hits... assuming she makes it past the miss chance, so I need a percentage roll from Jack of Tales.



> After observing the reptilian thing nearest him trying to hide while being watched, Hightower rumbles toward it with fatal intent. "Pesky scaleys should know better." Whirling "Arcanas Truedeath" out to it's deadly full length low toward its feet for a tripVS Touch AC: (1d20+7=22). Str check: (1d20+17=22) sending the critter sprawling to the ground then arcing the chain back over and raking the spikes over its prone form. Attack Round 2: (1d20+13=24) for 12




OOC: Vertexx69 also needs to roll for concealment to resolve his action, in this case, twice: once for the initial touch attack and once for the actual attack.

OOC [sblock=for Vertexx69]I'm a l little confused by the numbers, but it looks like you had a good round. Your second attack roll doesn't jive with your earlier touch attack. You get an additional +4 to hit from his prone state, so 7 + 4 = 11 not 13. Also, BAB doesn't add to the opposed strength check: Str 5 + size 4 + feat +4 = 13. If you are using expertise for 4, as your AC suggests, then you should have a +5 to hit for the initial touch attack not +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC Place holder for lizard-men's action; waiting to resolve the miss chance above...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC - The OOC sub-block in my post states reasons and questions for my current AC and to hit as well as damage potential (lvl4 rangers are spellcasters etc.).  

vs conceal (1d100=49, 1d100=54)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 17, 2008)

The lizard-man lieutenant struck by Faris take a step back and fires two arrows. One strikes true (7 damage ) even with the concealment afforded by the forest. 

OOC Faris needs to roll two Fort saves, one now and one a minute later.

Although Hightower is able to trip his lizard-man, the his chain scrapes along the side of the tree at the last moment saving him from harm. The lizardfolk, using the tree as cover to protect from Hightower's threat, stands from prone. He then retreat 15 feet while drawing out some wooden tube with a string attached. He seems to be distracted by the voices around him in addition to the threat from Hightower. The cowardly lizard folk looks about for other threats. Suddenly he seems to realize that although the low frond of the jungle still protect him, he has left behind the protection of his large tree; with a look of terror he locks eyes with Hightower.

From within the fog cloud, a low bass hum begins to thrum.

OOC - 
[sblock= for Vertexx69 ONLY]Ah, I see were the discrepancy come from. Magebane only applies to "arcane" casters. Rangers are divine, so the enhancement and extra damage does not apply. And I never said that this was a level 4 ranger. He might have a level in an arcane cast though, so in the future, it would be helpful to report the result with and without the contingent affect of magebane so that I don't have to reveal in advance if your target is an arcane caster. I'll go ahead and deduct the 2 from the second attack roll result which gives you a 22 I guess.

No. You do not have cover, he is adjacent to the big-tree and you are not. When you are equidistant then yes you will have cover as well. You do however get the benefits and penalties from occupying a space of jungle terrain.

No. You may not add the tower shield to AC when slung. A slung shield of any kind never provides a bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC: Can I tell where this low bass rumble is coming from, since I'm in the cloud and thus nearby?  Is it coming from where the lizardman was?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 17, 2008)

[sblock=Rosa ONLY]Yes, it is some sound being generated by the lizard-man. Your impression is that it resonates strongly in you chest and probably carries a long distance. the lieutenant engaged with the druid is screaming in draconic, "coward where are you going? Thats good thinking, Razorscale, we need reinforcements." and when the snake was slain, "Greenfang, No! You can't be dead."[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 17, 2008)

*Faris-Shapeshift Druid-HP 27/34*

Faris lands next to the lizardman and shifts into the form of a large black panther. She growls at him and steps calmly forward, ripping into him with her teeth. 

OOC: Fort save (1d20+6 = 22)
Bite: 1d20+10 = 22; 1d6+7 = 12


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 17, 2008)

Just remember, Everyone in my 30' range has DR2/Magic.  Those arrows might not hurt as much.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 17, 2008)

Mentally sighing, Rosa readies a dagger, sneaks up adjacent to the source of the sound, and draws upon her innate proficiency with illusion to call a sphere of silence into being, centered on her and cutting off the sound.  _With any luck, that will make it more difficult to trace the location_, she thinks.

Hide (still invis) and Move Silently (1d20+38=53, 1d20+15=25)

[Rosa is still invisible.]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC - Does Hightower get an AoO when the lizardfolk regains his feat?


----------



## moritheil (Feb 17, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> OOC - Does Hightower get an AoO when the lizardfolk regains his feat?




OOC: Answering this for Ara in the hopes of speeding things up.



			
				srd said:
			
		

> You can’t execute an attack of opportunity against an opponent with cover relative to you.




http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2008)

OOC - Who's initiative is it? The others? or myself. I don't want to hold anyone up.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 18, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Saris 25
> Faris init 19
> Hightower init 16
> The others (still out of sight until they go...) init 15
> ...




OOC: Rosa just went (Rosa has acted 3 times: once in surprise, round 1, and now round 2.)

Oh, I have a question.  Can Rosa see the lizardman she is adjacent to?  If so, she'll look him over to see how full his quiver seems to be and to see if he's carrying any weapons other than the bow, or anything unusual.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2008)

*Fenwick Cobwinkle - 26/26hp*

Realizing that his friends need him Fenwick whispers to Hoppy "Let's see if we can take out the one in charge, maybe scare off the others" 

Going through a relatively simple set of gestures, his small hands moving intricately in the air in front of him, Fenwick draws upon his inborn arcane energy and launches three bolts of pure energy, which weave between and around any obstacles in their way before striking the lizard. 

OOC Total Damage 11 Magic Missile (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4) 

After firing these missiles, Fenwick will try to put himself behind a tree to shield himself from any return fire.

[sblock] Spells Left (Save DC 15 + spell level)
0 - 6; 1st - 6; 2nd - 5 [/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 18, 2008)

Between claw and spell, the lieutenant topples backward, stone-cold dead.

As rosa moves through the fog, she can just make out in the haze some leaves and branches shaking off to her left. Realizing that he took an orthogonal route to hers, she can just tell that the lizard-man is a few paces away from her by the displaced fronds, but can't yet see him; the fog provides too much obscurement. He must surely be making large and broad motions to cause such a disturbance in the forest. 

Saris sees that the lizard-man that he and Hightower are closing in upon has moved five paces (15 feet) closer to him. At a distance of 45 feet from him now, he could close to point-blank range with a move, but would have to rush to do so, possibly giving his presence away. 

Trent realizes that if Hightower gives chase to the fleeing lizardman he will soon be out of range of his aura. Rosa has vanished into the fog bank, so its unclear if she is benefiting or not. Trent knows that if all he want to do was keep Hightower in the range of his aura, he should be able to do so if he focuses upon movement.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

_OOC: How far away is the fleeing lizardman from me? I can move 50' in a standard move_ (If within range or able to charge) Faris sprints after the fleeing lizardman and tears into him.
(If not within range of either lizardman...) Faris looks around. While one of the creatures is being pursued by Hightower the other is still obscured in mist. Rather then walk vainly around in the fog looking for it she swiftly changes into her hawk form and flies up into the air (80') and looks around for either the hidden lizardfolk or anything else of interest. But the light reflecting off the fog is so pretty...
Faris wracks her currently tiny bird-brain for anything she can recall about these creatures (Knowledge(Nature): 1d20+10=23). Her current concerns revolve around what numbers they typically cluster together in and perhaps what type of poison they use.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC Jack, see my private note to you over in the OOC thread.

Realizing that the fleeing lizard-man is just out of range of a single move and that Hightower seems to have him on the run and in control, Faris takes to the air. Circling above, she notes that the fog seems to be moving and somehow preternaturally quiet, but she can't seem to pinpoint the source. Suspecting that it might be the third lizardman covering his escape, Faris prepares to descend upon him with a furious attack should he exit the safety of the fog.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 19, 2008)

Inside the bubble of silence, Rosa considers the lizardman's frantic flight.  _He seems to be in an awful hurry._  Not breaking pace, she mentally reviews what she knows of lizardmen.

OOC Knowledge (1d20 5=24)

I just looked at my sheet to see what my Knowledge (local) modifier is, and it says: 1 rank + 3 int.  But I have 19 int.  It should be 1+4 = 5.  Also, other int-based skills seem to have used 3 as the int modifier for some reason.  Search lists +10 (7 ranks 3 int).

It looks like some of my skill mods should be a little higher than they are listed.   :\  I'll correct my sheet.  Sorry!


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 20, 2008)

Faris and Rosa suddenly realize that they are fighting *Poison Dusk Lizardfolk,* a small (OOC as in size S) but hearty variety that fill the jungles of Q'barra. They tend to rely upon skirmish tactics, preferring an ambush to a straight-up fight. Proficient trackers, they often use poison to first weaken prey and, if it fends them off, hunt it to whatever location it settles to recover. In fact they train with poisons at such an early age that they never fear poisoning themselves. In this region, they rely on poisons distilled from various toadstools that first sap one's strength. Neither Rosa nor Faris is familiar enough to know what the poison's secondary effect might be. Faris knows that they tend to hunt and travel in numbers that are multiples of three, called triads. She also thinks that the signal device seems atypically advanced for these kind, suggesting that they might be coordinating their efforts with smarter humanoids or other sentient creatures. Faris is a bit confused, as she has never heard of any Poison Dusks with the ability to cast obscuring mist, but perhaps this one is a druid as she is. Rosa suspects that they are nearly as competent scouts as she is, particularly able to blend into surroundings thanks to chromatophores in their skin.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 29/37HP, AC 20, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

Hightower grumbles as the jungle fouls his strike, and then blocks his follow-up. After a quick listen to determine if his party is in trouble, Listen: (1d20+5=11) he crashes through the dense foliage after the cowardly beast he had been attacking, shredding the jungle with chain, boot, and spiked plate as he envelops the creature back into his deadly circle of influence.


----------



## Douane (Feb 20, 2008)

For a moment Sarsi considers staying hidden but quickly discards that thought again - patience has never been his strong suit. After a few steps he leaps out of the tree to avoid the annoying foliage getting in the way and lets the arrow fly while still in mid-jump, landing on his feet with another arrow already notched and looking out for more opponents.



OoC: Move action to move 20 feet ahead and slighty to the side to keep his present target at 30 ft. distance. Attack action to shoot the lizard-man as a skirmish action. To hit: 1d20+10=23 (ignoring concealment and cover boni). Damage: 10(Bow) + 17(skirmish precision) + 6(Acid) 1d8+4+4d6+1d6=33; Spot (1d20+10=18).


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 20, 2008)

*one arrow, one death*

OOC Wow, Douane, good rolls: 80% of max damage!

Hightower looms over the cowardly poison dusk ready to tear him to pieces. Suddenly an arrow flies through the lizardfolks neck, severing the head completely off of his body. The head, still mouthing the words to a prayer to Tiamat, lands in the palm of the goliath's huge hand with a wet slurp.

Saris can't see any of the other poison dusks, until he just makes out a form fleeing the fog across the clearing. Normally he would have no chance picking out a poison dusk at this distance, but this lone ranger (OOC ha ha) is whirling a bull-roarer-type signaling device vigorously above its head and making what seems like a big commotion. A few moments after it emerges from the fog everyone on the battlefield except Rosa can feel the sound begin to resonate in their chest a moment before they actually hear it.

OOC Faris has already gone: flight at 60 degrees up and knowledge check. As have Hightower and Saris. We seem to have skipped Trent: maybe he is away from posting for the time being but if Fangor checks in he should get two actions. The lone bad guy has gone, fleeing the fog. Then Rosa and Fenwick get turns I think. If this last poison dusk gets to take another turn I'll be surprised.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 20, 2008)

Trent would not have much to do, since the threats were minimal.  He would allow the others to take care of them, simply keeping his aura in a place that the others would make good use of it.  (Read as keeping close to the others, hiding if possible, climbing trees if that would help out as well)  

Spider Climb at will, climb up to survey the scene.  Hide +11, move up a tree, take his time to see what he can, and where the others are all situated.  He will call out enemy locations should he spot them easily.

Spot +0, so here's hoping the increased elevation grants him a bonus...


----------



## moritheil (Feb 20, 2008)

Muttering silently to herself at the burst of speed the lizard put on, Rosa gets clear of the mist and discards caution in favor of catching up to her enemy, relying on her invisibility to keep her clear of any sudden fire in case this is a trap.

Looking him over, she attempts to take a weapon off his person.  

OOC: That's 40' move to get adjacent to him again.  Not sneaking or moving silently, but she's silenced and has invisibility.  I assume he just spent all of round 3 moving clear of the silence and signaling.  If that's not enough move, she'll do a double move; the point is to get adjacent to him and let silence keep him from giving any sort of complex signal.

Sleight of Hand (1d20 12=31)

Sleight of Hand if she can do that this round.  If not, she'll ready herself to do that next round.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 20, 2008)

Fennwick and Trent spot the last Poison Dusk flee the fog and silence only to be engulfed by it again. 

Rosa realizes that once he has started the signal, the Poison Dusk can maintain it while moving at maximum speed. Thus he had put a bit of distance between her and him, but his course is predictable enough that she is able to circle around behind him thanks to the enhanced movement afforded by her boon. Although she is unable to pick his pocket for the moment, she is aware that unless he somehow detects her invisible presence, he will probably pass right by her. She thinks that she could either elect to stab him with the dagger she has drawn, or draw his  sword from its scabbard as he passes by her.

OOC unless someone can see through the fog, Rosa and the Lizardman will duel it out unless Rosa drops back. Round clock will keep ticking off since timed effects are in play...

moritheil, it looks like its just you and me kid.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 20, 2008)

Rosa would rather pull his sword than attempt to kill him, as she is not at her best in close combat and she knows it.  She mentally keeps track of the time until the mist disappears.

Also, given that her invisibility will eventually expire, she will make plans to hide in cover before that occurs.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 20, 2008)

How about Rosa ready an action to move with the lizardman, to keep him silenced?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 20, 2008)

As the lizardman passes by Rosa, she is able to gingerly remove his longsword from its scabbard without his notice. 

Suddenly the last lizardman pops out of the fog, right into the clearing. Everyone except Rosa can seem and hear him now, although Rosa has a good idea where he was heading.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2008)

Fenwick will attempt to move to the edge of the clearing while hiding & trying to spot either his friends or remaining enemies. If he sees one he'll fire another helping of magic missiles at the lizard.

Hide, Spot for Fenwick, Spot for Hoppy. (1d20+7=17, 1d20+3=12, 1d20+5=8)

Magic Missile (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3) 10 damage total


----------



## moritheil (Feb 21, 2008)

On her next action, Rosa will move up to the lizardman and ready an action to keep following him.  _Where are the others?_ she wonders.

_Aha, finally_, she thinks as the arcane energies strike him.  _It shouldn't be long now . . ._

OOC: Thanks, Fangor; that would probably make more sense.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hightower turns with the lizards head in hand and hurls it back into the clearing. (Since he wasted his turn moving towards a dead target. Might as well get in some cinematic intimidation   )


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 21, 2008)

OOC sorry about spotty posting, just finished my overnight flight to the UK and am about to go to bed to recover. I will be posting at odd hours, so hopefully that isn't a problem.

Rosa realizes that the others in her party can't seem to target him or find him when he is in the fog/silence. If she is going to keep this up, she needs to either coordinate their actions somehow (difficult with the silence up), attack at him while he is in the fog, or let him escape the fog momentarily for the others to wail on him. Otherwise this little chase may go on for a while.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

Rosa reflects that she perhaps should have chosen a fog spell that she could dismiss.

OOC: Sadly, I don't think Obscuring Mist is dismissable, or she would certainly do away with it once she sees that the other lizardfolk are taken care of.  In the meantime she would just try to keep this one silenced for a few rounds.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

The chase between Rosa and the Poison Dusk continues long enough for the rest to return to the edge of the clearing. Rosa can tell that thanks to the arcane energies of her fellow gnome companion, he is quite wounded; a single dagger thrust might do him in if she was lucky. Or she can let him get out momentarily if she wants to keep her invisibility.

OOC several of you are wounded, and while you watch the fog billow about prettily, you may want to heal up.    Moritheil, are you just trying to hang onto the invisibility? I doubt it will last long enough to be relevant to the next fight.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking over at his companions banged, bloodied & bruised, Fenwick feels he made the right choice by staying hidden. "Maybe you should look to heal some of those wounds, I can't help unfortunately, I don't have any potions." He keeps his eyes trained on the fog and will ready an acid splash spell if this fog would lift.

OOC Ranged Touch + Acid Splash (1d20+2=4, 1d3=1)


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

Having played for time and trusted her companions to have heard her earlier call to regroup, Rosa decides to end things.  When she has a shot at the lizardman, she will dismiss the silence spell and cast Whelm on him.

(If she does not have a shot at him, she will leave silence up and allow him to flee the mists.)

OOC Will DC 17.

whelm, nonlethal damage (3d6=8)

Sleight of Hand: concealed spellcasting in case adjacent to the lizard (no AOO) (1d20 12=25)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 22, 2008)

Trent will swiftly move towards the wounded, and if possible, help them along their way.  (Vigor Aura, for anyone BELOW 1/2 of max HP, you now have Fast Healing 2, until you get to 1/2 your total HP.)

Otherwise, Trent will stay close to the others, hoping to provide them with some protection.  If the Vigor aura is not usable, in case the others are above 1/2 their HP, then he will change it to the Senses Aura, so +2 to Spot, Listen and Initiative checks...


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

Within the mist, the poison dusk is suddenly overWHELMed by a spell from Rosa and collapses unconscious.

OOC fixed the action: forgot about the sword and hadn't seen the spell.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Suddenly, the last Poison Dusk  realizes he is surrounded as he emerges from the fog into the exposed center of the clearing. He drops his bow and draws his longsword with his free hand. Continuing to whirl his bullroarer about, he not-so-menacingly threatens to fend you off with is sword.




OOC Is this the longsword that Rosa stole from him?   



			
				Arabesu said:
			
		

> As the lizardman passes by Rosa, she is able to gingerly remove his longsword from its scabbard without his notice.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

Fast forward a few rounds:

Stacking the bodies like cord wood (the last of which is only unconscious until you dispatch him), those who are not set outside of the mist to be lookouts search the bodies of the fallen poison dusk lizardmen. They find three small-sized longswords of excellent craftsmanship (OOC MW assuming I get a DC 15 appraise from someone for each item except the poison, amulet, and collar), two small longbows of a similar quality, and a VERY nice composite longbow (small, MW, mighty +2). Within their combined quivers, they find 7 poisoned arrows (DC 20 craft - alchemy) and 41 non-poisoned arrows; they each wore masterwork studded leather and masterwork bucklers. The Lieutenant wore an amulet and his snake wore a jewel encrusted collar, which both radiate magic if checked.

The last item of note on each of them is the Reed Whistle:

*Reed Whistle*
This device is a length of hollow reed with a rope affixed to one end. When the reed is spun around at the end of the rope, it emits a deep flutelike whistle that varies in pitch and volume based upon the speed it is spun and the length of cord let out. Different tones presumably impart different messages. 



*I need a fortitude save from Hightower, Trent, and Faris; might as well roll them now.*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 29/37HP, AC 20, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

On reaching to the center of the clearing, Hightower drops the headless corpse that he had retrieved from the sweltering jungle with a sickening thud/crunch. As if it weighed no more than a sack of fallen leaves in autumn, then looks around as the rest of the party start to regroup.

When the last lizard charges boldly into the clearing, slavering and issuing its hissing challenge, the goliath actually raises an amused if hairless eyebrow before stepping forward with a satisfied gravely rumble in his throat. lashing out with his chain low as he continues to close the gap. "Yes! Enough of this cowardly skulking in the brush."[sblock=Trip?]If I can act then I'll go ahead and  Trip vs touch: (1d20+9=15)plusAction Point (if nessesary): (1d6=4) with a Strength Check: (1d20+13=32) to knock it to the ground. To catch him alive if possible.[/sblock]

Fort save: (1d20+8=11)
With the lizardman firmly under foot and immobilized for questioning, and the combat seemingly over. Hightowers vision begins to swim...


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

Realizing that more trouble will probably befall the group within the next 9 hours, so Fenwick will take an action to activate the mage armour & protection from arrows functions of his cloak. Also, Fenwick will approach Faris and inquire if he'd like some additional protection. If so, he'll cast mage armour on the druid as well.

OOC AC 18, DR 10/magic for ranged weapons (up to 90 points of damage), Cloak has a CL of 9. +4 to Faris' AC (I'd imagine it would stay while he shifted, for 5 hrs.)
Spells remaining:
0 - 5, 1st - 4 (5 if the mage armour on Faris won't work), 2nd - 5


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Fast forward a few rounds:
> 
> Stacking the bodies like cord wood (the last of which is only unconscious until you dispatch him)




Rosa will plead with her comrades to leave the last one alive for a bit of questioning.  She has lots of rope and will take 20 on efforts to tie him up, for 21 (23 if someone else aids her.)  She welcomes help in making sure the knots are secure, and will of course check to ensure he carries no hidden weapons.

She plans to put the bodies out of sight by the time he wakes up and then attempt Charm Person to get some information.

search (1d20 11=26)
Appraise (1d20 4=18)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC would Hightower like to use an action point?   

OOC Fenwick needs to roll two Spellcraft checks for the glowing items to get their respective schools. Alternatively he can spend one action point per item and automatically know what each of them do as if casting identify.



> She plans to put the bodies out of sight by the time he wakes up and then attempt Charm Person to get some information.




This is unlikely to occur between now and your next encounter unless you somehow rush it by taking yourself out of the search/appraise tasks and by using healing.

Also, who will be outside of the mist as your lookout, Faris?


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> This is unlikely to occur between now and your next encounter unless you somehow rush it by taking yourself out of the search/appraise tasks and by using healing.




"Why don't we figure out what to do with that one?" asks Rosa.  "I had hoped we could find some better use for him than just killing him.  Do we need to make tracks quickly?  Can he be carried?  Or are we better off getting rid of him anyhow?"


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

*mage armor overlaps with her boon.*

OOC 







> +4 to Faris' AC (I'd imagine it would stay while he shifted, for 5 hrs.)




OOC This will only net her one to her armor class, since she already has an item that provides a +3 armor bonus and works while shifted: see her boon.  However, a net +1 that lasts for 5 hours isn't bad if you've got the slots to spare.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC Well +1 isn't bad. I'll do it.

Spellcraft Checks (1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=19)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 22, 2008)

Fort Save (1d20 5=25)

Woohoo!  Trent saves!

Trent will help keep a lookout, hoping to alert the others in case there was need to.  He will take his time, hoping to keep the others in his eye sight and keep them informed of any changes in the area.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 22, 2008)

OOC 

At least Trent thinks he's saved until I reveal what the DC really is...    

Since Trent is a lookout, he now needs to make two listen checks and one spot check.

Fenwick fails to get the school on the amulet, but is sure that the collar emits minor abjuration.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

Rosa would like to know if any of the others have magic to evade pursuit.  That settled, there is the question of the unconscious lizardman.

Rosa is not advocating spending more magic on him.  She will ask for opinions on how he should be dealt with (or disposed of.)  She _would_ like information, but she would like even more to avoid an armed enemy response force.  If he can't be carried (she's not sure on how strong the goliath is) then the party will have to ensure he doesn't show up as an enemy combatant later or give away information on the party.  She lays these facts out as quickly as possible given that there may be more enemies coming.

While others deliberate, she helps appraise an item or two (see earlier posted Appraise check.)  Also regardless of what people decide on the captive lizardman, she is still searching him for hidden items (see earlier search check.)  She will search the other two lizardmen as well if there is time before the party decides it needs to move on.  Given that she is highly trained at concealing objects and searching them out, she can probably talk and think while she searches.


----------



## Douane (Feb 22, 2008)

Having watched the fog-hunt powerlessly since blindly shooting into the cloud seemed ill-advised, Saris has since recovered the arrow that had made for such an "amusing" result and now perches on one of the lower branches of a tree at the edge of the clearing since he figures that the best application of his skills is to keep watch, just in case that signal _did_ work.



[Edit]: Oops, new GM post went up while I was still working on mine. Hope it's okay if I made the same three rolls for Saris: Listen/Listen/Spot (1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=22)


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenwick will let Rosa know he has some invisibility spells in case trouble happens as well as dimensional door. As for the lizard he's not very comfortable just murdering him, but he shares Rosa's concerns.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hightower pauses, thinking about the types of poison that the plant life in the area yield, and if twisting fates arm a bit would make a difference. [sblock=OOC]Knowledge Nature: (1d20+5=12) to see if he can figure out if spending an AP would help. If that fails he will AP: (1d6=5)[/sblock]

He then takes a CLW potion from his belt and downs it CLW: (1d8+1=3)


----------



## moritheil (Feb 24, 2008)

Rosa will call across to the others for opinions.  "I really just need a yes or a no . . . and I need to know if you can carry him," she says to the goliath.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOC- It depends on whether or not Hightower made his save. So he can't answer until that is resolved.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 24, 2008)

[sblock] OOC: Sorry for taking so long! I missed alot of posts. I was in Belfast for the weekend doing the tourist thang. Oh and btw, Stop calling Faris a boy! I always use jack_Of_tales cos I thought he was cute in that Fable comic. Bah!  [/sblock]  

Faris shifts back into _her_ normal form and plays with _braids_[ while watching the others search bodies, tie up lizardfolk, stack bodies and appraise items. She looks around while doing this and looks at Saris and Trent keeping watch. Hightower has already healed some of his wounds and (from what I recall) no one else is wounded. She breaks the arrow off that had struck her earlier and uses a small knife to dig out the arrow head. She can feel the second effect of the toxin kicking in and her body fighting it (1d20+6 = (20)). She takes one of the arrows from the quivers that had been identified as poisonous and analyzes the venom wondering if she can help overcome it in any way or perhaps get an idea of how to aid her allies against it on future attacks(1d20+10 = (21)). 

After that she idly wanders over to the reed whistle (if able) and picks it up off the ground.  Does...anyone mind if I hold on to this? It looks...fun and maybe useful?


----------



## moritheil (Feb 25, 2008)

"By all means," agrees Rosa.  "We may be able to mislead them if we can work out the signals.  Incidentally, Faris, I believe others will come looking for us soon, and if we are not here, they will track us.  Do you have any ideas?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 25, 2008)

Listen, Listen, Spot (1d20 2=11, 1d20 2=20, 1d20 2=6)

Trent tries to take int he area, hoping to have keen enough senses to alert the others before it was too late...

He will also HIDE, to make sure his cover isn't blown.  Hide Check (1d20 11=20)


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

Fenwick will also take this opportunity to hide, after investigating the items and informing the others of what he can make out. Being so concerned with protecting himself and keeping out of sight Fenwick is oblivious to events happening around him. 

Hide (1d20+7=26) 

Move Silently, Spot (1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=7) 



			
				Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> [sblock] OOC: Sorry for taking so long! I missed alot of posts. I was in Belfast for the weekend doing the tourist thang. Oh and btw, Stop calling Faris a boy! I always use jack_Of_tales cos I thought he was cute in that Fable comic. Bah!  [/sblock]
> 
> OOC Sorry.... my bad.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC: Rosa is attempting to have a quick group discussion on what to do next . . . do I understand that everyone is ignoring her and wandering off on their own to hide without replying?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 25, 2008)

Erm..my vote is to carry him around until he wakes up and interrogate him. We can find out how many of them they are. I'm assuming of course that someone knows the language these creatures are speaking? Sorry, Rosa, I was a bit..distracted. I like music. Faris holds up the lizardman's reed whistle and smiles, baring her fangs at the gnome. She proceeds to turn it about in her hands before placing it in her backpack.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

moritheil said:
			
		

> OOC: Rosa is attempting to have a quick group discussion on what to do next . . . do I understand that everyone is ignoring her and wandering off on their own to hide without replying?




OOC Fenwick indicated he wasn't comfortable just killing him now, it would be murder. He'd vote for carrying the lizard if someone's strong enough otherwise just tied him up out of sight.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 25, 2008)

All three of those hit by the poisoned arrows are able to fight through the effects of the toxin, although Hightower feels he is just barely able to do so.

Trent hears noise coming from the direction of the widening path. Something big is coming and isn't making too much effort to cover its approach. Faris take to the air briefly to get a birds eye view but SHE is unable to see much. 

OOC:

I'm putting the discussion, RE the surviving poison dusk, on hold for the moment. Such a discussion could easily take 2 to 3 minutes and stuff happens in the meantime.

Since trent presumably relates what he hears, everyone can take one out of combat action before initiative is rolled.

For those of you hiding, summarize hide and move silently into your post. Spot checks will be needed for everyone to determine distance at which you site the enemy.



> (from what I recall) no one else is wounded.




Actually, Faris, Trent, and Hightower are all still wounded. Jack of Tales, you do realize that shifting back and forth using the shapeshifter variant does not heal your character as the normal wildshape does... So I'd reckon that Faris is still injured.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC Updated my post for M/S & Spot.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 25, 2008)

spot; listen (1d20 9=29, 1d20 9=14)

_They're here sooner than expected_, notes Rosa.  _I didn't think they were already close by.  Perhaps these lizardfolk are paranoid, and have redundant patrols?_


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 25, 2008)

Faris circles above the party in lazy circles, looking about(Spot: 1d20-1=11) for trouble. 

OOC: [sblock] I only took four damage, nothing of consequence. Hightower's not too hurt but what is Trent's current total/HP loss? I forgot he got hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Feb 25, 2008)

_Here they come - so the signal_ did _work._ Saris thinks as he rises into a crouch on his perching position, ready to burst into action again. 


OoC: Hide/M.S. (1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=22)
Spot (1d20+10=14)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 32/37HP, AC 24, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

Hightower turns when the druid relays the sounds coming from the jungle, reaches down to his belt retrieving the small vial and downs the potion of shield. A glint in his eye at the idea of a proper fight as he scans the veil of green before him across the clearing. 

Spot: (23)

Initiative: (1d20+4=18)

The goliath pulls his massive chain through his stony hands as the vegetation begins to tremble.[sblock=OOC]I was just waiting for poison results before wading in on anything else.   [/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 26, 2008)

*Fight summary*

Initiatives and pre-first round actions:

Hightower readies himself for battle by quaffing a potion of _shield_ and waits at the far end of the clearing.
Saris takes time to carefully hide within the jungle just off the clearing's edge.
Faris shifts herself into avian form and takes wing, presumably ready to dive.
Rosa hides as well, presumably both casually and competently (OOC taking 10?)
Fenwick hides.
Trent hides.


Initiatives:
Saris 22
Fenwick 22
Hightower 18
Faris 17
towering reptile man, now blinded 14
Rosa 13
Trent 11


----------



## moritheil (Feb 26, 2008)

Initiative (1d20 1=13)

If Rosapila becomes aware of enemies, she will attempt to hide.

OOC: No word on whether or not that 29 spot was good enough, but if it was, she would at the very least get out of sight.  She knows she is not a front-line combatant.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 26, 2008)

> OOC: No word on whether or not that 29 spot was good enough, but if it was, she would at the very least get out of sight.




OOC The spot check determines distance that you first physically see them, due to cover and carelessness, you might have heard them temporally first...


----------



## moritheil (Feb 26, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> OOC The spot check determines distance that you first physically see them, due to cover and carelessness, you might have heard them temporally first...




OOC: True.  Listen was 14.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Fenwick will also take this opportunity to hide, after investigating the items and informing the others of what he can make out. Being so concerned with protecting himself and keeping out of sight Fenwick is oblivious to events happening around him.
> 
> Hide (1d20+7=26)
> 
> Move Silently, Spot (1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=7)




OOC Fenwick's hiding, waiting for his opportunity to make himself valuable to his comrades, hopefully after they've already engaged the enemy. 

Initiative (1d20+7=22)


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 26, 2008)

*Faris-Shapeshift Druid-HP 27/34*

Faris sees nothing out of the ordinary and continues to circle above her allies. However, seeing them all hiding and preparing for combat has her on edge and she prepares to dive at the first opponent to reveal itself (Initiative:1d20+3=17).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 27, 2008)

Trent will easily hide, taking the chance that he was afforded to get a better angle at the incoming creature.  Something was deftly wrong with the obviousness of the incoming threat, and from the sound of it, it's bigger than these pesky creatures they already dealt with.  He drops tot the ground, to the base of the tree, and peers out to try and spot the incoming threat.  All the while, his hand grips his trusty weapon with intent on using it soon...

33/42hp
AC20
Spot and Hide Checks, plus Initiative (1d20 2=12, 1d20 11=14, 1d20 4=11)

ooc - sorry, RL comes first, as well as work, lol.  Hope I didn't keep everyone holding on my actions...


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 27, 2008)

*it comes*

Rosa is the first to spot the monstosity as it approaches within 45 feet of the clearing and 70 feet from her. A 9 foot tall black and red scaled bipedal reptile moves up the widened path, casually and nonchallantly swinging its massive spiked club, crushing branches and limbs that extend out onto the path. It is muttering something in draconic, but she can't quite make out what it is saying yet. It is clear that the crested giant is probably one of the creatures responsible for the large tracks she found earlier.

OOC Rosa gets one free standard action before it emerges into the clearing, although technically it will still benefit from "jungle" terrain until it is in the open; The path winds a bit thus making it hard to get a clear shot. Hightower technically gets a free standard action as well, but since he won't see it until it is just outside the clearing and isn't prone to ranged attacks I figure Vertexx69 will probably wait until it is in the clear unless he wants to use his standard to take an improved Knowledge Nature check.

OOC Only knowledge nature is appropriate to identify this particular creature. Once Rosa (and possibly Hightower) take their actions, we go to regular rounds.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 32/37HP, AC 28, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

OOC- Combat Expertise (4) for surprise round. 

Pealing through the layers of his mind, even as he lowers his center of gravity, Hightower's eyes widen as the last vestiges of the poison leave his system and his mind regains a measure of its clarity. Knowledge Nature: (1d20+5=12) but he's sure he has never seen anything like this. But the club it is wielding makes it seem fairly obvious that the lizard means business.

OOC- for all difference it made  :\


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2008)

OoC: Oops, just realized I didn't roll Ini. Sorry! Initiative (1d20+5=22)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 27, 2008)

> Knowledge Nature: (1d20+5=12)




OOC Vertexx 69, You get the creature's name/type at least since you took a standard: Blackscale Lizardfolk, Monstrous humanoid. It is pissed off that you killed the alarm and are invading and will probably try to hit Hightower with its club.

OOC DC 10 gives you type. I generally give creature name and general motivation and typical tactics as DC 15 check (you just barely got it thanks to using a standard action), DC 20 starts to give you crunchy bits from the stat block like DR or SR etc.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 27, 2008)

Gritting her teeth at the size of the opponent, Rosa sizes up the situation and prepares to conjure up a sizable quantity of shimmering dust.

OOC: Not sure what she can and can't see.

If there are no allies she can see within striking distance of the beast, she will ready an action to cast Glitterdust (-40 to hide, and DC 18 Will or blind) when it steps into the open.

If there are allies she can see within striking distance, she will simply cast it right away.

In either case, she is positioning the glitter away from allies.

DC 18: 1 cloaked casting 1 feat 2 spell level 4 int


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 27, 2008)

The large creature begins yelling as he stumbles out in the clearing, <In Draconic> "What's the big idea, playing with the alarm like that? First its on then its off. Then its ..." his reprimand cut off short as he notices that its Hightower in the clearing rather than the poison dusks that he expected. He passes his club back and forth and with a nod of his head issues a challenge. "Bring it, shrimp!" he mutters under his breath in draconic.

Then suddenly he is engulfed in glittering dust.

<still in draconic> "No fair! I can't see! What kind of sorcery is this?"

OOC: on to regular rounds. Saris is first.


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

OoC: How much distance between Saris and the lizard?


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 28, 2008)

> OoC: How much distance between Saris and the lizard?




The five heroes on the ground are evenly spaced in a semicircle 30 feet from the Blackscale, with Hightower at the center of the arc as the semicircle crosses the clearing. Faris is up in the air, for the moment 40 feet up, on the arc's line circling.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 28, 2008)

*Fenwick Cobbwinkle - Gnome Sorceror 5 - 26/26hp*

After Saris' actions, Fenwick will feel more comfortable fighting against this larger opponent, it reminds him of a giant and his father always warned him how to deal with giants. Fenwick will draw upon his most potent spell available to him and after the requisite gestures and words of power, he'll produce a fiery ray from his outstretched palms. After this attack, Fenwick will move behind a tree to interpose that obstacle between himself and the giant lizardfolk.

Ranged Touch Attack for Scorching Ray & Damage (1d20+5=18, 4d6=15)

[sblock]
OOC 
AC 18, DR 10/magic for ranged weapons (up to 90 points of damage)
Spells remaining:
0 - 5, 1st - 4 , 2nd - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hightower, Goliath Barb2 Fighter2, 32/37HP, AC 21, touch 15 (uncanny dodge)*

The fiery light in Hightower's eyes ignites as he bellows an acknowledgment to the challenge that shakes the very trees surrounding the clearing. He grows to a height that equals the offending gecko. With steam rising from between the joints of his blackened plate armor and the veins on his neck glowing bright orange, the goliath moves strait toward the enemy swinging his chain high over his allies heads before swinging low at his legs. Trip vs Touch AC: (1d20+11=29) with a Str Check: (1d20+15=22) then rolling the chain over his fallen body Attack: (1d20+15=25) for Damage: (2d6+12=15)

OOC-
Rage (free action)
No Combat expertise this round.
Move forward 10ft to within my new 20ft reach, and trip. 
(If the lizard is blind he gets -2AC, no dex mod to AC, -4 on his str check to resist the trip.)


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 28, 2008)

*and encounter 2 is over.*

When Hightower tugs on his chain to topple the monolithic lizardman the creature falls to its back, apparently unable to anticipate which way to throw its body to resist the trip thanks to Rosa's spell. When the flash of links is wrapped back around Hightower's arm, all can see that the burned and bloodied creature lays still and unconscious.

OOC Hightower and Fenwick score the win, with a strong assist from Rosa tipping the balance. Sorry bout the pun.

Searching its still form, they find a plethora of gaudy and rather valuable gold chains. A potion under his loincloth and his club seem to be the only other possessions.

[sblock=for Vertexx69]What was the action point you just rolled and second strength check used for?[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

The sight of the giant Blackscale almost makes Saris wonder whether the "calling my big brother" defense is a universal one but he won't be wasting any more thoughts on that till the work at hand is done. Leaping to a lower branch, Saris fires an arrow in mid-jump. Certainly not one of his better shots but getting into a more advantageous position was more important.


OoC: Move action to drop to a branch at 20' height [tumble (1d20+14=22) to ignore 10' of falling; subdual (1d6=1) damage for the other 10']; Standard action to fire arrow to hit / damage (1d20+9=14, 1d8+3+1d6=13).

Meh. Too late.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 29, 2008)

[sblock=@Arabesu]I used the wrong modifier for the 1st str check (as hightower was raging). And as I was clicking the roll button for the AP to raise the str check, I remembered about the blindness mods so didn't need a boost and didn't post it. If you want to charge me for using it thats fine. 
For some reason I'm having problems with the enworld site taking forever to load, for any action I take (making a quick check to the RG take 2-5 minutes!) not an excuse, but if you want to make the rolls I have no problem with that either.
And its really interesting that no matter if I roll dice on a tabletop or on IC they always suck period. (out of 20d20 invisible castle rolls 17 are under 10)[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 29, 2008)

As you are securing your two prisoners, Faris is aware of a structure just to the east. Flying just over the tree tops she spots the object of your destination: The Temple of Kha'shazul. As she relates her finding, and you realize that you are quite close to your objective, you begin to think back over why you are here in the first place....(OOC picture of temple seen from afar below).

OOC Time for the flashback. Go here to post for the flashback, we will resume here when that is wrapped up.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 15, 2008)

Shaking yourselves from your reverie, you notice that your prisoner is awake. Although bound and gagged, he has struggled a bit, as if testing his bonds.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2008)

"Looks like we have a squirmer. Hightower, want to make sure he stays bound while Rosa sees what she can learn from him?"

Trent moves to make sure that the prisoner is not able to get away so easily, keeping guard nearby as he climbs a tree for keeping lookout with the bird above.  Hopefully Rosa will be able to get any information from the lizard and they can be on their way.  It was already a long trek into the jungle, and there is no telling what is lying in wait for them in the temple.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 16, 2008)

Rosa thinks quickly, then motions for everyone to be silent.  She moves silently over to stand next to Hightower if he seizes the prisoner.  If not, she simply stands behind the prisoner.

"Relax," she hisses in Draconic.  "Quietly answer - are you hurt?  Can you talk, like this?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wrapping a massive hand around both of the bound arms behind the back of their captive, Hightower gives them a stern squeeze like a vice without causing any undue additional damage. With his other hand he squashes a mosquito the size of a small cat that had landed on his left pauldron before it can sink its face into his neck. The warm and sticky red blood bursts from its body, spraying over the back of the prisoner with a sickening crunch.

OOC - is that suposed to be a chunk of sushi or something Morethiel?


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 16, 2008)

He locks eyes with Rosa when he hears her speak draconic. His eyes shift down to the gag in his mouth as if to say, "No."

Presumably Rosa will remove it carefully. He flexes his jaw for a moment to work out a cramp before responding quietly in draconic.

"Why should I talk to one such as you? The giant will probably just kill me whether I talk or not. Either way you are all already dead; Verdin will hunt you down and poison your bones."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lifting the reptile a full three feet off of the ground by his arms for a moment, so his face is about even with the back of his head, Hightower leans in close speaking in draconic. "Just because I'm big does not mean I'm a mindless brute. And I don't have to kill you quickly my little lizard. I can pull parts off of you for days before I allow you to finally die. If you tell the nice lady what she wants to know, you might avoid finding out what your left eye tastes like." The goliath lets the more horrible sounding words rumble in his throat like an approaching storm, to hint at the satisfaction that the thought is bringing him.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 16, 2008)

Upon seeing Hightower resort to the quickest method possible, Rosa appears to think things over for a moment.  She continues in Draconic, "Though some of us greatly enjoy combat, we are not really looking to fight your clan.  We are just passing through and would have liked to do so quietly, but you attacked us.  We would have avoided disturbing your areas if we could have, but we have no guide to tell us what lands belong to whom.  So you see, I regret having to put it like this, but the fate of your brothers depends on what you can tell us.  We avoid fighting; your tribe avoids losing more warriors.  What say you?"

Rosa tilts her head, waiting for his reaction.

OOC: Gah, I thought he was blindfolded, and no one else would be talking.  This changes what Rosa would say a bit.

It's obviously a radiant die!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2008)

Trent keeps his eyes on the direction that the large lizard came from.  If there were more, he would make sure that they didn't get the jump on the others.  Overhearing the conversation below, he can't make out anything intelligible, but sees that Hightower and Rosa have things in order.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 16, 2008)

OOC:

I need an intimidate check from Hightower and a diplomacy check from Rosa.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 16, 2008)

OOC - Intimidate: (1d20=3) I hate "ROLL" playing...Maybe that's why I played Amber for so long, no dice. Basing Intimidation on charisma is the stupidest thing ever.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2008)

Fenwick looks over at the altercation happening and sees Trent keeping an eye on the jungle so he walks over and stands next to him. Although he can't understand what they're saying Fen's a little uncomfortable with the treatmant from Hightower, but knows better than to get in his way.

OOC - I must agree with you Vertexx.... I played a half-ogre barbarian who had a 25 STR when raging and picked up a halfling rogue and due to his 6 CHA the halfling laughed in his face when he tried to intimidate him. Needless to say he was thrown across the room, but we still didn't get the info we wanted.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 16, 2008)

OOC sure, but I have to give a cookie to those characters who, unlike hightower, are optimized for other things. Since there is a limited amount of resources, i.e. stats, skill points, and feats, it is presumed that if you are optimized for intimidate or diplomacy then you are less optimized for combat and vice versa. The ramifications of being less optimized for combat manifest MUCH more often that the ramifications of being less optimized for social interactions, so I think you have little room to complain. Intimidate is a class skill for fighters and barbarians; its their one "social" option. 

If its any consolation I had planned on giving you a nice circumstance bonus for your well honed speech. Unfortunately the dice weren't with you. That sucks. However, because of size differences (+4) and your speech (+4) and roll (3) you get a 11. 

Enough to give Rosa a +2 bonus from aiding another, good cop, bad cop style, or to force him to make his wisdom check to save versus your intimidate.

*Choose one or the other.*

If you expend one of your daily rages, you become actual size large, versus just powerfully built, which provides an additional +4 to the DC. Additionally, you can spend an action point to raise the DC if you want...


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 16, 2008)

Resources used, summarized for convenience since its been awhile.

*Hightower* - 5 damage; Cure Light Wounds potion; 1 action point; Rage used.

*Trent* - 9 damage

*Fenwick* - Spells: magic missile (X2), acid splash, mage armor, scorching ray; Mage armor and Protection from Arrows [from boon]; Ghost Sound [gnome spell-like ability]

*Rosa* - Spells:* Blinding Color Surge, Obscuring mist, Silence, Whelm, Glitterdust.

*Faris* - 5 damage (reduced from 7 by Trent's DR2/magic aura)

*Saris* - some arrows... henceforth, you get back half of your missed shots if you have the time to hunt for them. Arrows that hit are expended. I haven't gone through and counted, but you are expected to keep track.

* - Rosa has not yet cast the Charm Person spell that she was going to once he woke up, since he has just now woken up. She can cast that if she chooses.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I wasn't trying to offend. I agree with you whole-heartedly on the cookie-idea. I also know that some people aren't the strongest role-players and maybe aren't the best at bluffing, but it wouldn't be fair to penalize them when trying to sneak past the guard. [/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 16, 2008)

Diplomacy (1d20 13=19)

OOC Hmm, I thought the charm happened before he woke up.  Given a choice, Rosa would probably want to do it without a penalty active.     Given no choice, I suppose she would still try.

EDIT: Wrong modifier, that should be a +6 . . . so subtract 7; Diplomacy is only 12.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 16, 2008)

OOC

Well, whether he has the penalty when he initially saves or not, threatening him later on either gives him a new save with the +5 modifier or applies the +5 modifier to his existing save. Since Hightower has already threatened him its a moot point now, he has the +5. So I'm giving you the option of holding your spell unless you feel you need it.

Moritheil, you have action points should you want to bump up your result...

I'm waiting on a decision from Vertexx69 as to whether he wants to apply a bonus to your check or to let his modified intimidate result stand and see how the poison dusk fares against his DC 11.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 17, 2008)

OOC - Unfortunately I have already used my 1 rage/day in the fight against the big lizardman. So lets just roll on. But given the fact that this lizardman attacked him with poison unprovoked coupled with his chaotic nature, he wasn't even really trying to indimidate so much as stating soon to be verifiable fact, and was thinking that it might want to spare itself some pain


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 17, 2008)

*a brave one this one.*

Perhaps it is his fierce spirit or perhaps it is that Hightower revealed too much of his enthusiasm toward torturing the whelp. Whatever the reason, he doesn't seem to believe that he will leverage softer treatment from the stone tongued golliath, no matter what he reveals. Or perhaps he just doesn't care.

"You will learn nothing from me. Do your worst. Verdin will track you to your doom."

He then spits on the gauntlet clutching his left arm and raises his chin to ready himself for whatever will come.

OOC vs DC 11. Result = 22 Nice waist of twenty.  :\ 

Fenwick notices that Saris and Faris have stepped closer toward the temple. Perhaps they are scouting, or perhaps they are simply trying to get away from the "interrogation." Nevertheless thanks to a quick circle by Faris in avian form they get the general layout of the temple site, although Faris is not quite observant enough to make out individuals from his extreme height.

OOC the foggy bits represent parts that will only be revealed as you get closer... i.e. fog of war and so on.  You group is several hundred feet southwest of the map, on the path coming in from the lower left corner of the map.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 17, 2008)

Rosa sighs; this situation is completely different from how she imagined it.  She tries one last attempt before simply turning the prisoner over to Hightower to be incapacitated.

"Verdin this, Verdin that.  Come."  She leads them to view the recently slain large lizardfolk and watches the prisoner's reaction.

OOC It's obvious this guy is pretty zealous and Rosa's original plan involved no overt hostility plus a blindfold for that cloaked casting edge.  Since that plan is pretty much shot, I'm not sure she would commit any resources - spells, AP, or even any more time.

I have assumed that he can't actually see the large, dead lizardfolk - in which case Rosa would guess that is Verdin.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 17, 2008)

He seems to have noticed the body of the dead Blackscale, so you interpret that he is referring to someone else. Reading between the lines, you guess that this Verdin is skilled rather than being a brute. Probably some kind of tracker or hunter.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 17, 2008)

OOC - assumption is a funny thing isn't it? How would Rosa know that Hightower had been tortured his whole life as a slave in Thrane, and never had the luxury of any illusions about how civilized society treats it's captives. 

Noticing the discomfort of his team, he switches back to common as he addresses Rosa, "Should we step into the trees to continue this line of questioning? I didn't think that folk who changed into animals with razor claws and hurled fire at groups would be so queamish about getting info from a creature that they were more than happy to kill a moment ago." 

[sblock=The Real Interogation (not for the squeamish)]Once in the cover of the verge he returns to the ancient dragon language, "Now let's try this again shall we?" The goliath grabs the sail hanging from the back of its head, and rips it cleanly off in smooth upward pull with his free hand. The blood spray hits all the leaves around them at the same instant followed immediately by the peircingly anguished cry of the captive echoing through the forest...[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 17, 2008)

Apparently this is just too much for him and he goes unconscious but stabilizes.

Hightower stalks back to the group, barely keeping anoyance from touching his features, liters of blood covering his hands.

Frustratingly, it seems clear that this line of questioning is going nowhere. Trent barely suppresses his displessure at the methods that Hightower is employing, as might others in the group with a more defined sense of morality.

OOC I'm gonna say you need to find other actions at this point, such as approaching the temple, either stealthily or in force. You had a shot at getting the info and it didn't work. This is the second chance at getting info you have been given: the first chance you opted out of voluntarily and with the second chance the dice weren't with you. Time to go on. Besides, Hightower would rather get to the fightn' part right? 

The map is up if you want to start coordinating your "assault" or "infiltration."


----------



## moritheil (Apr 17, 2008)

Rosa nods.  "I suppose you might call it one of the illusions of civilization - and illusions can be quite powerful.  Very well, lead on."

She keeps an eye out during Hightower's interrogation but does not participate.

(Rosa wouldn't really know about Hightower's own experiences, but with her background she can readily grasp the concept that the rules of civilization are themselves tools of control to produce a stable society.  While she might personally feel that something like this is unpleasant, it could be vital for the team's survival and she won't make an issue of Hightower's methods if they might produce results.  She's also hot, uncomfortable, and frustrated after trudging through the jungle and being attacked without warning by zealous lizardfolk.)

When the captive passes out again in the forest, she addresses Hightower.  "We may have to stop this in the interests of time and get moving soon.  Should we leave him alive, and maybe break his legs so he can't follow or warn others, or would it be more appropriate to kill him?  He seems to be from a warrior culture and wouldn't take being a cripple too well, but then, nothing says we have to be nice and play along with what he would want."

She pauses.  "Maybe it would go over better with the others if we asked them what they think rather than just doing it."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

Fenwick looks over at Trent and back at the others growing more nervous by the minute. "Guys... I don't like waiting out here in the open. Can we get moving? Faris scouted the temple for us and her and Saris are starting towards it." Fenwick shouts to Rosa and Hightower. 

Once the group gathers together Fenwick says "So how do you guys want to approach this one? Do we kick the door in or try to be a little more subtle? My vote's for subtle, but that's just me. I just want to get outta this jungle and back to a cozy tavern."


----------



## moritheil (Apr 17, 2008)

"I am with you there," says Rosa, not caring much for the jungle.  "We just need to figure out how to handle this lizardfolk in a way we can all agree on."

She listens to the scouts' report.

"So, there are two cleared spaces and a large temple?  Was there activity in the cleared spaces?  The relic ought to be in the temple, but I don't want to leave enemies behind us if we can help it."


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 17, 2008)

From the air Faris could not make out anyone in the eastern camp, but his powers of observation are not the best among you. In the western camp he could easily spot a pair of blackscales lounging about and lazily pursuing menial tasks. 

If you want to view the camps to get a more accurate head-count you will need to approach closer and observe. 

OOC give me a spot check and the closest possible distance you feel comfortable to approach. If your spot check is good, I will give you information from the maximum possible distance appropriate to your spot checks.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 18, 2008)

Trent turns to Faris, asking the obvious, "So, the trees around the cleared areas, how tall are they?  Would I be able to get up into the branches, and use my spear effectively if need be?  (+1 Impaling/Returning Spear of Changeling)  Otherwise, let's get a plan together to get in, take out the scouts, and make sure they don't raise any alarms.  Hightower stays back, so as not to alarm them too early."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2008)

"That sounds like a good plan Trent, let's not rile up the hornet's nest. At least before we're ready" Fenwick says with a wink already turning up the path, but he spins around quickly and excitedly says"Hey, What a minute... maybe I can send Hoppy ahead? Nobody will suspect a frog of anything and he can tell us what's going on"


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 18, 2008)

Faris draws in the mud and moss, the outline of the temple and the placement of the two camps. She indicates the outlines of grassy areas (OOC light green) on the map that can afford the kind of cover needed to sneek if necessary. The larger individuals will need to low-crawl, whereas the small-folk can crouch or squat and still take advantage of the weed's cover for stealth. (OOC Faris in cat form can be considered "small" due to her low profile).

She indicates the tree line (OOC dark green on the map) and points out that from the tree line, the spear will be difficult to throw into the western camp. However, most of the eastern camp can easily be reached by a thrown spear (OOC w/ 20ft range increment, most squares in west camp are in the third increment, whereas half of the squares for the eastern camp are in the first increment, each square is 5ft on a side). 

She also suggest that the path is well worn, so crossing it stealthily will be difficult without magic (OOC brown square afford no cover, but with luck you can cross without getting seen if you are starting from a hidden space. If someone happens to look in your direction, 25% to 50% chance, then even the sneakiest can be seen unless they are using brown camouflage or magic).


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 18, 2008)

Hoppy moves toward the eastern camp, keeping within the treeline. Occasionally he climbs up onto a tree, to get a better vantage. He returns and speaks to Fenwick in their secret language.

"B-B-Boss, I t-t-think there are at l-l-least three or four of d-d-dem poisoned d-d-dusks in the eastern camp. D-d-difficult to say, b-b-because d-d-dey change color as d-d-dey move. I had t-t-to get into the grass and get close to see one of d-d-dem clearly. He was messing with a toad stool and some arrows. You want me t-t-to go up and scout other camp?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hightower crouches down gathering a handful of grass/leaves/dirt to clean off the majority of the blood from his hands. Taking in the information that the druid has brought them, he stares out at the jungle for a moment. "I'm all for as much stealth as possible. We have nowhere near the bodies to take on a possible army of lizardfolk, especially if its those bigguns, the blackscales. But as for the captive, if he comes to before we have done our job, he can give us away at the most inopportune moment possible. And remember that he isn't some innocent creature, he tried to kill us all without being provoked." spot: (1d20+5=18)

OOC-The thing about a game world to remember is that you have to leave the 21st century morality at the door (even though torture is still being performed EVERY day by our own government, on our own citizens.) These are savage worlds where even the priests wear armor and beat things to death with heavy metal objects. I am a descent person but that wouldn't stop me from ripping someone limb from limb if they hurt a member of my family intentionally.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 20, 2008)

"Hightower makes a point regarding the necessity of our situation," adds Rosa.  "We can't take him.  The real question is, can we dispose of him in a way that aids our cause?  For example, in some tribal cultures a dead soldier is simply looted and left behind, but a living one is protected and cared for.  In this case leaving him to be found would be in our ultimate interest as well as an act of mercy.

"The benefit would be tying up a few other lizardfolk in carrying him; the downside would be that they would know we are here and they would know anything he could tell them.  So originally during the interrogation I thought I could maybe trick him somehow, but he woke up before I had figured out how to do it."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenwick will relate to the group what Hoppy's informed him and send his familiar to check out the other camp. Seeing Hightower and Rosa discussing the prisoner still Fenwick will pipe in "I'm not thinking we can just kill him, at least like this, it just wouldn't be right. If it was unavoidable, fine, but this would be murder. I say we have to tie him up and leave him be.". He's very adamant that he won't stand by and watch a coup de grace on the helpless prisoner.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 20, 2008)

It took about ten minutes for Hoppy to survey the poison dusk camp and return, so you expect the same amount of time for the Blackscale camp. Hoppy is away inspecting the blackscale camp when your empathic connection grows tense: Hoppy is afraid and anxious as if nervous.

At about the same time, most of you (OOC DC 10 spot at your distance) see a Blackscale leave the camp. He moves to the road leading up to the temple, at a spot equidistant between the two camps. He stops and begins talking to someone nearby, presumably hidden.  Although you can feel his rumbling voice in your chest, he is much too far away for you to make out what he is saying. Then you notice a poison dusk stand from the grass in front of him and they have a heated argument. The poison dusk makes a motion in your direction and continues to argue. The blackscale seems to laugh but then becomes angry by something said by the poison dusk. The blackscale gives a rude gesture and puts a hand on the butt of this greatclub leaning against his hip. The poisondusk seems to give one last protest and then melds back into the grass. The blackscale stalks back to his camp, irritation plain on his face. 

Hoppy soon returns. He conveys to fenwick most of the above but also relates that there are three blackscales in the western camp. Two were outside sunning themselves on rocks and he didn't see the other until after the above exchange is concluded at which point they began conversing. The third had apparently been inside one of the huts. As he was departing he noticed that the blackscales who were previously un-armored, are now beginning to don poor-quality hide armor and collect their weapons. Although they didn't look like they were particularly rushed, it did look like they were making preparations for war and that it would take five or ten minutes at their current rate before they are "ready."

He also notes that there is a large cage at the southwest side of the blackscale clearing. A creature that smells strongly of poop and blood resides inside. He was too terrified to get close enough to look through the closely spaced bamboo bars to find out what the creature was. It seemed constrained by the cage, at least for the moment. He caught a glimpse of a pile of chains near the front of the barred cage, but could not surmise their purpose.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2008)

Fenwick picks Hoppy up and strokes him lovingly, whispering in their secret language "My greatest thanks old friend, I know that was hard for you. Once we're back in the city, I'll make sure you're rewarded well."

Turning back to the others, Fenwick relates the events proceeding at the various camps ahead. "It seems that stealth is no longer an option, as they appear to have spotted us. Shall we proceed with the Hightower-ing approach?"


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 21, 2008)

OOC sorry, I didn't mean to imply that stealth was fully out of the question. The poison-dusk pointed more or less in your general direction, but not right at you. You suspect that the poison-dusks may have heard the earlier alarm but apparently not all of the blackscales did. Ultimately they will probably investigate what happened to the patrol and the blackscale they sent earlier, but it appears they may finish their lounging about first. From body language, the poison-dusks seem diligent, vigorous and disciplined, while the blackscales in the camp seem lazy and indifferent.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 21, 2008)

Rosa considers the situation.  "Hmm, it appears that they know we're out here but they don't know exactly where . . . and they are sending out scouts to pinpoint us.  Otherwise I think they'd mobilize their big muscle instead of sending more scouts.  We had better get moving."

She indicates the camp.  "We'll have to deal with the encampment somehow.  Even if all they are doing there is making more poison arrows, I really don't think any of us would enjoy being shot with those.  If it's their little war factory, we may as well shut it down while we have the chance.

"Do you think sending the injured person walking back to them would serve to gather them in close together?  I could try blinding them all if we can fit them in one small area.  Of course, we'd need to keep the gag on somehow so he doesn't start yelling from far off . . . meaning we'd have to keep his arms bound, too."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 22, 2008)

The goliath rubs his stoney chin a moment longer, "Well the lizard is unconscious at the moment and it could take a while to rouse him. From what the little bunny said I think we only have a couple minutes before they have prepared themselves for combat." He looks to Rosa with a shrug.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

"Hmmm...I wish I had some illusion spells ready. I'll remember that for next time. Rosa, maybe you can use your inborn ability to create a phantom sound to create a diversion?" Fenwick says after routing through his bag quickly.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2008)

"Hmm.  You're right.  Okay, new plan: I sneak in and divert them, then we hit them quick before they figure out what's going on."  Rosa pauses and smiles at Fenwick.  "There's no guarantee I'll get clear in time, so try not to bathe the area in fire or anything."


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 22, 2008)

OOC sounds like you've got a plan and are trying to set up surprise. 

Post your desired map coordinates and roll hide and move silently checks to get to those coordinates, unless a fully-armored-non-silenced Hightower is involved in which case it might be somewhat moot. 

Remember, you get a +1 bonus per ten feet between your character and anyone trying to observe you, and they get a -5 if they are distracted. 

If you want to take an action, take one full round once you are on the map (including more hide, listen, move silently, and spot checks if desired), and then post an initiative for the first regular round.

Ain't it cool to be on the cusp of round time again?


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2008)

"Well then, if that's settled, give us scout-types a head start of 30 seconds before moving in," says Rosa, fading into the vegetation.  

Hide, Move Silently (1d20 18=25, 1d20 15=31)

Rosa will circle around a bit and approach the camp from the east rather than come in from the way the scout came.

OOC: Note that Rosa's land speed is 40', so halving it yields 20'.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

"Well, I'll wait here with Hightower, wouldn't want him to get lonely after all, and send Hoppy to give me a status report. Once we're set, Hightower and I can move in. I'm assuming that Fenris, Saris, and Trent will attempt to go with you?" Fenwick says while putting Hoppy back down. 

[sblock=ooc] Arabasu, are you going to cover for the missing PC's? [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hightower, barb2/fighter2 AC 28 (uncanny dodge) HP 34

After a good thirty count, Hightower nods his head toward the path and starts off. His attempt at a whisper is almost comical as his gravelly larynx is clearly not designed to make quiet sounds. "I'll provide as much cover as I can, until we get to them." He raises his tower shield high (no pun intended) and moves smoothly toward the first clearing, expecting another ambush around every bend (combat expertise +4 AC) his chain coiled loosely in his other hand.

Initiative: (1d20+2=6)
Spot: (1d20+5=9)


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 23, 2008)

OOC let me know if you are having problems interpreting the battle map. I am assuming that you are approaching the eastern poision-dusk camp from moritheil's comment. Let me know if you want to attack the blackscales instead.

[D]______________________________________________________________________[/D] 

Rosa collects her combat gear and places Hoppy in her coat pocket taking care that he has cover and concealment from opponents but can see out so as to enable empathic signaling to Fenwick. With a deap breath she takes he leave, sneaking off toward the eastern edge of the camp. 

Because of the rise to the immediate eastern side she opts to come in slightly from the southeast (square M48). Faris and Saris are just ahead of her for a time, but they continue to swing around the eastern camp hoping to flank the poisondusks from the Northeast and prevent their escape. 

Unfortunately, because of the ridge to the east the druid and scout are not yet quite in position (off map at where T60 would be) when Hightower, Trent, and Fenwick approach.

Hightower smartly opts to cut through the segment of jungle just south of the intersection hoping to avoid notice from the Blackscales in the western camp who now seem to be singing some kind of vulgar song to get themselves ready for battle. While the noisesome song prevents the blackscales from hearing Hightower's approach, the single obvious poison dusk that Rosa spots looks up from his work at a wide but low toadstool.

The approaching heroes do not notice him, but Rosa can see both him and the blackscales from her particular vantage and angle. She can't quite make out the rest of the poisondusks (OOC unless you wish to make an active spot check rather than taking ten) but when he glances up she know its her time to strike.

OOC I want initiatives and spots from everyone. Rosa gets one full round of actions for surprise before we go to regular rounds. I am going to hold back Faris and Saris until you need them, deus ex machina like. Trent has been posting occasionally so I will assume he will post into the battle at some point. I don't know where doune has been but he is NPC'ed until returned.

[D]______________________________________________________________________[/D] 

Hightower, spot 11, init 8 (I think that Trent has his "senses" aura up).

Fenwick, spot 20, init 17 (Hoppy: Spot 15, Init 17; same as Fenwick).

Rosa, spot 29, init 20 + surprise round of action taken to close without penalties.

Trent,  spot 21, init 14 w "senses" aura up to being the battle.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 23, 2008)

ooc - I'm here, just been busy with new job, actually not working from home anymore.  

Trent sticks with Hightower and Fenwick, hoping that the other scouts don't get into too much trouble that they couldn't help with.  His senses are on alert, as well as the others, as his small aura benefits them slightly.  

He tries to spot the others, as well as the foes.  Then he will act...
Spot and Initiative (1d20 2=21, 1d20 4=14)

He will relay what he sees to the others, whispering to them of the foes locations, status, and if anything else happens.  Hide +11 if possible as well.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

Fenwick follows the lumbering goliath through the jungle sticking close and staying behind him. He'll keep his eyes peeled, especially as he's without his extra pair of eyes with Hoppy gone. 

[sblock=Rolls] 
Initiative; Spot (1d20+7=17, 1d20+1=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2008)

Carefully and as swiftly as she can without giving up any stealth, Rosa closes with her targets.

Spot, Listen, Initiative (1d20 9=29, 1d20 9=11, 1d20 1=20)


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 24, 2008)

*Oh, its on.*

Rosa is able to just get to the edge of the camp. Now that she is at the camp's edge she can just make out the other three hidden poison dusks. Each has a bow out, with arrow knocked, while the fourth exposed poison-dusk is huridly pulling arrows out of a mushroom cap. None of the lizardfolk notice her, intently gazing in the direction of the approaching Hightower and company.

Only Rosa has noticed the well hidden poison-dusks (yellow on the map) until they take actions.

OOC Rosa is first, see updated map:

Rosa 20
Fenwick 17a
Poison-dusks 17b
Trent 14
Hightower 8


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 24, 2008)

Trudging through the jungle Hightower realizes that it will take almost 20 seconds (3 rounds of double move) before they will emerge from the foliage in the spot he wants (L, 37) and pushes on double time, hoping that the scouts don't attack before he can get there.

OOC-Gotta love full cover from jungle squares


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Fenwick continues to stay close to his giant companion, hoping that the goliath will draw any potential threats away from him. Fenwick knows now that the time for caution and stealth is over and counts on his magical protections to keep him safe as his little legs pump to keep up with the much taller Hightower.

[sblock=OOC] Fenwick will do double move actions as well (note: his speed is only 20'/round) [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Trent awaits the actions of the foes.  If there's an attack, then he will change his actions to reflect what happens.  If not, then continue.

Trent spies the large Hightower moving through the trees with ease.  He moves as well, keeping to the trail that hightower leaves behind him.  He keeps his senses aura up, just to be on the safe side.  He didn't want to get caught unawares.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2008)

Rosa quickly calculates the probable outcome of a hidden force ambushing the party, and frowns slightly.  Disguising her casting as only one with her training can, she conjures up a familiar-looking golden dust over the western pair of poison dusks, making them instantly visible to all.  (Will DC 18 or blindness)  She then moves towards the eastern pair, trusting that Hightower and the others will make short work of the enemy in a fair fight.

OOC DC 18: 1 cloaked casting 1 feat 2 spell level 4 int.
Skill trick: disguise casting


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 26, 2008)

The two western poison-dusks are engulfed in Rosa's glitter. They scream out in draconic, "I'm blind. Intruder! Help. You lazy jerks, get over here. What are you waiting for? Get your armor on." They drop their bows and crawl around in the grass searching for the road obviously disorientated.

The poison-dusk between the huts, looks around to find the spellcaster speaking nearby but is apparently unable to locate her.

The fourth poison dusk locks eyes with her, barely alerted to her presence by her spellcasting. Drawing the last arrow out of the mushroom, he smiles a wicked grin, draws, steps to get a clear shot and fires two arrows from point blank range. Struck by two arrows, she pulls back, poison coursing through her veins.

OOC: Rosa takes 16 damage from the Lieutenant's two arrows, and needs to make two fortitude saves. Action points are encouraged. Two more saves will be required a minute later.

The three blackscales in the opposite camp look up when they hear the alert. One starts hurriedly trying to finish buckling his armor on, taking one small step closer to the eastern camp. A second blackscale decides that un-buckling will be faster and like his companion rushes to peal off his armor after taking a small step. The third decides to just trek toward the melee his armor half-on-half-off, but it seems like this will slow him significantly.

OOC: since everyone else is closing for the time being its Rosa's turn again...

OOC: I'm going to say that with his door-sized shield up, Hightower can try to "bullrush" his way through the forest if he wants. This will get him to square L37 at the end of this round rather than the next, but he will take 1d6 subdual damage to do so. If he wants... Oh, and everyone else will be able to close to be just behind him since he'll be clearing an open path.

Rosa 20
Fenwick 17a
Poison-dusks 17b
Trent 14
Hightower 8


----------



## moritheil (Apr 27, 2008)

Rosa staggers back, alarmed at being found out with no warrior-types close at hand to protect her.  She attempts to hide again and move away from this dangerous enemy.  

Hide (hide in plain sight) (1d20 18=31)

Fort saves (1d20 5=8, 1d20 5=24)

OOC: Though I'm familiar with general 3.5, I'm really not sure how action points work with saves.  The only use I'm familiar with is speeding up spontaneous metamagic.  As I said yesterday (prior to rolling the dice today) I'm quite willing to spend AP on these saving throws.  Let me know if I need to roll something else, or what.

I'm assuming the Lieutenant got a new chance to detect Rosa because of glitterdust's visible spell effect, and he rolled Spot to beat her Hide . . . since her use of the skill trick for this combat means that people do not notice her act of casting.  Well, either way Rosa is no front-line combatant and would quickly try to get hidden again.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2008)

OOC-Sounds good to me. Bull rush HOOOOO! Strength Check: (1d20+13=26) (plus 2 for each one that uses the aid another action).

Hearing the telltale sounds of battle errupt before he is in range, Hightower braces his shield against his shoulder and careens strait through the underbrush toward the clearing. "Help me push now or we are all dead!" A deep and terrifying bellow echoes through the trees as he crashes out toward the clearing. And even as he starts to move forward, the goliath grows large and the rivulets of his feiry blood glow through the joints of his armor as do his eyes. (Use AP to rage again)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2008)

Sensing the fear in Hoppy that is shared in their unique empathic link and hearing the goliath's word, Fenwick pushes with all his might. Even standing at half of Hightower's height, Fenwick manages to help propel the wrecking ball faster along.

[sblock=Strength Check]
Aid Another (1d20=16) 
Only 25% of helping... go Fenwick!
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 27, 2008)

Rosa makes to take a quick step to the left, the Lieutenant turns to track her with his bow but realizes she did not actual move. Turning back to scan starting place he loses her in the shadow of the hut. 

He frantically searches for a new target and spots Hightower emerging through the brush (@L37) at about the same time that the other poison-dusk does. They both take a small step to get a clear shot (@E38/39) and fire, one arrow hitting his armor, one burying itself in his tower shield while both of the arrows fired by the lieutenant strike him 

OOC: 9 damage + 1 subdual to get to L37, two poisoned arrows, so you know the drill. That lietenant is a monster.

The blackscales continue to plod toward you, one just making it to the edge of their camp, about 100 ft away, while the other two are still somewhat behind.

OOC I'm assuming Hightower has AC 21 for the moment since you can't use expertise while raging and he has the shield up.

OOC Poison dusks delayed. Init order updated. Rosa's turn. Hightower and co at L37ish, I'll try to update your map tomorrow if you need me to, but you are encouraged to take your actions whenever if you don't need the new map.

Rosa 20
Fenwick 17a
Trent 14
Hightower 8a
Poison-dusks 8b
Blackscales ?


----------



## moritheil (Apr 27, 2008)

As the dangerous archer who shot her moves west to intercept Hightower, Rosa very carefully moves away from him, towards the east and the final poison dusk.  She eyes this archer carefully, wondering if she can perhaps empty his quiver without him noticing, or steal a potion or something.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2008)

*Fenwick Cobbwinkle - 26 HP - F+3/R+3/W+5 - 18 AC - DR 10/magic for Ranged Weapons*

Fenwick sees the danger the archers represent and know that he needs to take the one out who so easily struck the goliath. He reaches into his pouch, pulls out some pork rind and goes through his gestures, while uttering the words of arcane power. Fenwick finishes by pointing at the poisondusk who hit Hightower and a greasy coating covers the bow. After his spellcasting, Fenwick darts off to the east attempting to use the jungle as cover against any return fire.

[sblock=ooc] I'm pretty sure it's obvious, but casting _Grease_ on the lieutenant's bow, Reflex save DC 16. 5 rounds. Moves 20' East to M41. Hide (1d20+7=9) [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Remaining]
0-level: 5
1st: 3
2nd: 4

From Cloak: Dimension Door, Sending
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2008)

Trent sees the opportunity to aid the big guy, and figures why not?  Might as well go out with a bang.

Aid another, Str Check, Strength Check (1d20 2=6)  Unfortunately, he doesn't manage to do anything to aid the big guy.  Action point being used, just because he wants to help out.  Action Point to increase Strength Check (1d6=1)

Apparently, it was not to be... Total of 7 on Strength Check now... oh well, he tried.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> OOC I'm assuming Hightower has AC 21 for the moment since you can't use expertise while raging and he has the shield up.



Remeber the +4 cover bonus from the jungle square making it 25AC. plus concealment for miss chance.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 27, 2008)

Rosa has no problem sneaking up to her target, and perhaps because it is distracted, the poison dusk does not feel Rosa trying to pull arrows out of its quiver, but neither is she able to get a clean opening to get any freed. She sees a vial at his belt which she thinks briefly about taking, but suspects it might be more doses of refined toad stool venom rather than a potion and concedes that it might be unlikely he will use it immediately. (OOC: rosa fails her slight of hand check, but does not alert him, since the last two roll in above link need to be dropped down by -5 since he was distracted, and its a good thing too or else he might have noticed Rosa. Rosa is able to fend off the affects of one of the poisoned arrows, but takes *5 strength damage* from the other).

Fenwick, has to step out into the clearing (@J35) to be able to put the poison-dusk lietenent within targeting distance of his _close_ range spell. The bow fumbles within the lizard-man's grasp, and although his fingers are quick and dextrous, it slips out of his hand! His claw immediately goes to the sword at his hip, clearly intent upon drawing at the first chance, and he locks eyes with the now exposed Fenwick. His cold yellow reptilian eyes bore into him, filled with his hatred and menace.

Trent readies to take action, well aware that he may wish to keep the path of death clear between Hightower and the lieutenant (the one to the left, just north of Hightower).

Trent 14
Hightower 8a
Poison-dusks 8b

Rosa 20
Blackscales 19
Fenwick 17a

[sblock= OOC: Vertexx69, ]You said you wanted to go to L37. It turns out that this is *Jungle terrain space* rather than full cover, i.e. +2 AC and 20% miss chance. [/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Apr 28, 2008)

Rosa carefully considers her options.  Discovery would be disastrous.  Remembering something in her pack which might help, she slips away from the eastern archer and stealthily retrieves a handful of caltrops, which she scatters in an area it might retreat to given the position of her allies.

OOC: That should be the square above and to the left of the "A3" text on the map.  If not feasible, Rosa will simply get out of the way, maintain stealth, and stay alive.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hightower, barb2/fighter2 AC 17 (uncanny dodge) HP 32/45 AP 4/7*

As the arrows from the poison dusk leader strike home, Hightower feels the familiar surge of poison enter his body, but it's effects do not hurt him. Poison saves: (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=17) But instead of charging his enemy he simply moves forward 20 ft bringing all of the accrused lizardfolk into the deadly reach of his steely friend, dropping his tower shield along the way. He lashes out low at the luetenant's legs with the wickedly barbed chain. Touch Attack: 24 Str check: 24 He easily sweeps him off of his feet, curling the chain back over and as he notices it straying off course, nudges it with his will. Attack vs Prone: (1d20+15=19)+Action Point: (1d6=2) but it doesn't look good.Damage: (3d6+12=20) He contiues to swing his chain while glancing around at all 4 lizards with their bows in hand, waiting for any of them to do anything other than run. 

[sblock=OOC Arabesu]Are we using some house rule for cover? In 3.5, any cover, even "soft cover" gives +4 AC. Not trying to be snooty, its just that this is going to be a long battle and every HP counts!   (I don't even know if a 25 vs 23 AC would matter against its attack rolls.) *Oopsie!* Reading the cover rules again, as a large creature, I get to choose any of the 5ft squares I occupy to determine cover and my bottom left square is in full cover so all of the leutenant's arrows just plop into my shield.[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 28, 2008)

Hightower slips toward the poison-dusks with a coolness contradictory to his current furious demeanor. Tripping the poison-dusk lieutenant, he rakes the small lizardfolk for a terrible amount of damage. Although not dead, the lieutenant looks frightened and upset by his current predicament, draws his sword and tries to stand. The lizardfolk to his left takes a step back thinking that he is safe from Hightower and fires his bow twice, hitting with both poisoned arrows for significant damage. The other two lizardfolk have no idea that they are even threatened and so crawl around aimlessly whimpering pathetically to themselves.

OOC: The other lizardfolk fires twice, hitting Hightower with both arrows, for *16 potential damage* but provoking an AOO which is resolved before the poisondusks attacks so *if he is dropped Hightower takes no damage.* This poison dusk is standing in the square that Rosa wanted to caltrop. She has already taker her action for this round filching and hasn't yet had another action to put down the tacks yet so presumably she will sprinkle them around and behind him on her next action. Then the lieutenant tries to stand also provoking an AOO. The other two blinded lizardfolk also provoke AOO from crawling movement but presumably Hightower will run out of AOO at some point. Also, the square marked A3 has a fire pit with a cold fire in it.

OOC: Ignore what I said about bonuses for being 1-square-in in the above sblock for Vertexx69. All jungle terrain squares have the following features quoted from the module: *"The jungle contains small trees, vines, ferns, and other ground cover. It is treated as light undergrowth. Creatures standing in a jungle square gain a +2 bonus to AC, a +1 bonus on Reflex saves, and have concealment (20% miss chance). Moving within a jungle square costs 2 squares of movement and the DCs for tumble and move silently checks in a jungle square are increased by 2."*

OOC: Still need an action from Trent...

[sblock=For Vertexx69]I described the situation wrong in the earlier posts. In the other jungle encounter the "hard cover" came from specifically placed big trees. There was an additional effect described as "jungle terrain" that provides bonuses and is treated as difficult terrain. There are no big trees nearby so the hard cover is right out. So there is no +4 for being 1-in. I was getting confused with the way fog cloud and other spells work and having two different kinds of miss chance. So its neither a house rule nor a core rule, but a module/encounter rule. Anyway. Sorry about that. I knew what the numbers were right (+2 and 20%) but couldn't remember the exact wording for the condition. Or even the source. When you were talking about "full cover" in your earlier posts I kind of cued off of that and got confused. That is what comes from posting from memory.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hightower, barb2/fighter2 AC 17 (uncanny dodge) HP 32/45 AP 4/7*

Hightower lets his mouth gape wide so that the fallen lizard can see the hellfire glowing from deep inside his throat as he laughs maniacly and twists the chain over him again as he tries to stand. AoO#1: 32 for another 21 dmg shredding the officer cleanly in two. Then with a powerful wrench of his shoulders he sprays the field in blood as he sweeps the chain low toward the unsuspecting archer. trip vs touch: 17 and AoO#2 str check: 24 Yanking his legs out from under him before he can even get off a single shot, and with a massive twist of his chain AoO#2 attack: 24 rakes a giant bloody swath that trails from the lizard's frond to groin for 27 points of rending dmg. 

[sblock=Extra AoO]if he tries to stand back up then AoO#3 v1.0 attack/dmg: (1d20+15=22, 3d6+12=23) or if he stays down/is dead then Hightower trip/rakes one of the blind ones as soon as they leave a square within his threatened area. AoO#3 v1.1 trip/str/attack/dmg: 21/43/32/24)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 28, 2008)

Trent moves to the treeline, affording a clear view of the foray.  Seeing Hightower taking the initiative to deal with the lizards, and how easily he can do it, Trent decides on a different strategy.  His spear is at the ready, aimed at any threats.

When he sees a chance, he'll take it...

OOC - Taking a shot at any foe that seems to need to be dealt with.  If there are foes trying to shoot with bows, then he'll throw the weapon at them.  Not sure how many are left standing, so he'll opt to wait for the reinforcement from the northwest, if need be.

+6 to hit, d8+4dmg, x3, 20' thrown


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 28, 2008)

Just before Hightower charges, Trent chucks his spear at the lietunant from his hiding place, skewering him brutally and bloodying him for the first time. The lietenant had not spotted the dragon shaman, having been distracted by the golliath coming on to the scene, thus he litterally didn't even see it coming. 

When Hightower closes, its all to easy. The lieutenant falls to Hightower's initial attack, and all three other lizardfolk are slain when they choose to take actions that draw his attention. Soon all that can be heard is the Dar'guun war chant of the three approaching blackscales.

<in broken orcish>"Rump, trump, rumpety, trump, sharpen the axe and saddle the lumps, rump trump, rumpety trump."

All of the heroes can see that the Blackscales have elected to employ a desperate strategy to get them to the battle sooner rather than later. Each has drawn wickedly long knives and CUT the straps holding their half-on-half-off armor. Like a clatter of dishes, the now ruined tortoise shell hide armor falls to the ground and the Blackscales each take one step further.

OOC: You may each elect to take one full round's worth of action before they close unless you too choose to close the gap or attack them at medium range. This action might be for healing up, for example.

OOC: also, I need spot or sense motives from each of you as part of your next action.

OOC: I believe that Trent still has his "senses" aura up for those of you within 30 feet of M36, unless he changed it and I missed it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hightower, barb2/fighter2 AC 17 (uncanny dodge) HP 37/45 AP 4/7*

Pulling a small vial from his belt, the goliath flips the top and down the conents. CLW: 5 Moving 20ft toward the closing blackscales as he drops the vial and pulls the chain back through his steel clad hands. His eyes widening at the incoming additional enemies, the ragefire still burning brightly in his veins.

Spot: (1d20+5=23)


----------



## moritheil (Apr 29, 2008)

Spot (1d20 9=20)

"I'm poisoned and weak," Rosa whispers to Hoppy and any nearby allies, assuming she does not see any enemies within hearing.  "I could also use some healing later, but for now I might not be much use.  I will stay hidden."

Having said that, she moves to put Hightower between her and the marauding blackscales, and to get as far from the front lines as she can while maintaining stealth.

OOC: So, Rosa prepared to scatter caltrops behind the lizardfolk but it was slain by Hightower first?  No complaints here


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 29, 2008)

OOC - Yup, Trent wounded the leutenant then Hightower killed him with his normal attack and then killed the other 3 with AoOs. Lets have a big hurrah for glitterdust, quickly becoming one of my favorite low lvl spells!  any buffing like str/dex/con would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 29, 2008)

Spot (1d20 2=20)

Trent retrieves his spear, as it returns easily to his hand.  (Free Action)  Then, spotting the newcomers, he mutters, "I've got one more surprise for them...must have been something I ate..."

With that, Trent sneers, knowing that the others would get the hint that his breath weapon had not been used yet.  It wasn't as potent as he hoped for, but it was something...

OOC - Hard to know what I am going to do, as I don't know where those guys are, how far, and where we are now on the map.  Can you update so I can get an idea of what to do?  Spiked Chain would be granted AoO's from them charging, so I figure we would wait.  Then the breath weapon could take care of those that might get tripped.... hint hint.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2008)

Fenwick looks at the others and shrugs helplessly at the goliath "Sorry Hightower, I've no spells to help you out". Fenwick does begin an incantation and points at the lead blackscale. Three bolts of energy fly from his finger and strike unerringly into the creature. After his display, Fenwick will ensure that Hightower and Trent are positioned between him and the enemies. 

[sblock=Rolls] 
Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5)  Total 11
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 30, 2008)

*They charge!*

Trent moves to get just behind and to the south of Hightower readying himself to breath his line of acid.

Fenwick fires his bolts of force at the lead Blackscale, blowing hunks of scale and flesh from its bulky frame

Rosa elects to continue hiding near the center of the poison dusk camp (she still has one additional round of actions left before their charge).

Hightower draws a potion from his gear as he moves toward blackscales, drinking it as he stops.
__________________________________________________________________________

After all of the heroes have acted and taken up an easily defended arrangement, the blackscales surge toward them with an acceleration that belies their girth. They swing and throw their full weight into their warclubs trying to crush Hightower.

OOC: Surprise! 40ft movement rate. PA full. Lets resolve hightower's AOO before I roll up the charge attacks...

__________________________________________________________________________

Just as the Blackscales rush forward with a yell, Hightower, Rosa, and Trent all notice the slightest movement from body of the poisondusk lieutenant out of the corner of their eyes. His finger has strayed to cover the three moonstones on his broad leather belt. Although his eyes are closed, his wounds begin to heal almost completely! Apparently he is faking, but the keen eyes of Rosa, Hightower, and Trent see right through his charade even though he made the slightest move. He lies perfectly still, apparently hoping that no one has noticed.

OOC: no AOO from activating this magic item.
__________________________________________________________________________

Rosa 20 (still hiding?)
Blackscales 19 (charging hightower)
Fenwick 17a
Trent 14
Hightower 8


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ready for some type of curve ball, the reckless charge is almost a let down regardless of the surprising speed. Sweeping arcanis trudeath low through the path each blackscale as they move into his scope. Trip vs touch/str chk/attack vs prone/dmg: 26/37/31/22, 15/30/19/19, 23/32/23/22) cleanly sweeping all 3 off of there feet and deftly rending the flesh from their freshly exposed bodies.

OOC - If they run up in the formation they are in on the map, then the first attack is targeted at the bottom guy, the 2nd is targeted to the top guy and the 3rd is at the guy in the rear.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 30, 2008)

The three Blackscales suddenly find themselves on the ground, wondering how their charge was so easily foiled. The lead blackscale, who had been injured by Fenwick, appears to be unconscious.
______________________________________________________________________________

OOC: Your modifier on the strength check should be +15, rather than +19; I think that you're stacking powerful build and mountain rage again: +7 str, +4 feat, +4 size. Is there something else?  At least your character sheet agrees with my math.

OOC: But yeah. There are pretty well and tripped. The first one had a chance (he rolled a 27 thanks to his +8 modifier) but your roll + modifiers are just too good.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 30, 2008)

Noting that the lieutenant continues to lie still with his eyes closed, Rosa sneaks up and attempts to steal the sword he was about to draw earlier, planning to retreat south with it.

Sleight of Hand (1d20 12=22) (not sure what bonus applies for the lieutenant being blind.)

OOC: I'm not 100% sure how many actions Rosa has or how many that would take.  Rosa is pretty close according to the map, and an enemy with its eyes closed looks like easy pickings to a thief.     She would, of course, not hang around there if she can help it.  In the event that I misread and she's too far away to steal this round, I don't think she would go after it.


----------



## Arabesu (Apr 30, 2008)

Rosa takes the lieutenant's sword easily, and almost feels him stiffen ever so slightly as she does so. Yet he makes no action to stop her and continues to play the possum. Retreating to the lip of the fire-pit she notes the mastercraft construction on the blade.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2008)

*Fenwick Cobbwinkle - 26 HP - F+3/R+3/W+5 - 18 AC - DR 10/magic for Ranged Weapons*

Fenwick sees his opportunity to strike now that the blackscales are lying on the ground thanks to Hightowers sweep. He reaches into himself and draws upon the fiery energy manifesting iteself as a ray of flame that he directs at the Blackscale on the right. However, the strain of the battle is getting to him and his ray fires well to the right of his target, harmlessly scorching a small patch of grass.

[sblock=Rolls]
Ranged Touch Attack; Scorching Ray (1d20+5=6, 4d6=12) Doh!
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 30, 2008)

"You've got this under control..." Trent says, moving quickly to help Rosa out.  He moves to stand over the faking lieutenant, his weapon drawn and ready.  He readies it for the stab, should this creature, think of trying anything else sneaky.  

"Tell him to give up, or die...his charade isn't working," he says to Rosa, hoping that she can translate for him.

Ready action to stab this guy, without remorse, should he make any attempt that is not giving up.  +6 to hit, d8+4dmg, Activating Impaling power, so that this attack, should it be needed, would be a melee TOUCH attack.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> OOC: Your modifier on the strength check should be +15, rather than +19; I think that you're stacking powerful build and mountain rage again: +7 str, +4 feat, +4 size. Is there something else?  At least your character sheet agrees with my math.



OOC - oops sorry about that, (boot to the head). but yah I finally got a few average rolls instead of my standard 7 or less.


----------



## moritheil (May 1, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "Tell him to give up, or die...his charade isn't working," he says to Rosa, hoping that she can translate for him.




Though somewhat reluctant to reveal herself, Rosapila obeys Trent's directions.

"Hear me, O warrior.  You fought well, and you are indeed strong," she says in draconic.  "But now you must choose: relinquish your magic and ask to be spared, or die proudly in battle.  Do not deal falsely with us."

OOC: By "your magic" Rosa refers to magic items, which in tribal cultures are sometimes referred to in this fashion.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 3, 2008)

*Hightower, barb2/fighter2 AC 17 (uncanny dodge) HP 37/45 AP 3/7*

Hightower, on seeing that the rest of the party has the devious leutenant under control he takes another swipe at one of the conscious blackscales. Attack/Dmg: 21/21


----------



## Arabesu (May 3, 2008)

The poison-dusk sighs, smiles a wickedly toothy grin, and opens his eyes. "Oh well. I thought it was worth a shot. Fine. I will surrender myself and the secrets of how to activate my magical gear if you promise to let me go afterward, no more harmed than I already am now. Is it a deal? You over there!" shouting over to the blackscale, "You might as well give up. They have you outmatched." He continues but switches to common, "Mindless brutes. Charging in to the chain wielder was too rich. They should have just thrown themselves off of the top of the temple." He flexes his claws to show that he holds no weapons in them and slowly stands to his feet.

After a few tense seconds, the blackscale drops his club, holds his long-clawed hands before him defensively, and also slowly and carefully rises to his feet, wary of Hightower's chain. 

Having a moment to look about you, you notice the four small huts set up around a fire pit. They look to be suitable for halfling-sized creatures, with doorways 3 feet tall. In the shade of the huts, nestlike bed areas, along with scattered fletching tools and bowyer materials can be seen.

Four large huts surround the far camp. Made from stone and mud, each is over twenty feet across and poorly thatched. Sun-bleached bones are scattered about the 10-foot-tall entrances to the structures. Beyond the huts to the southwest stands a large wooden cage.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 3, 2008)

Trent keeps his guard up, as the negotiator speaks.  "Make one more move against us, and it will be your last."

With that, he glances at the cage, asking the obvious, "So, what's in the cage, and what are the smaller huts for?"


----------



## Arabesu (May 3, 2008)

The poison dusk blinks several times when he hears Trent's question as if he can't believe what he is hearing. 

"Um. We live in them? What would you expect? As to the cage, you'll have to ask him," motioning to the blackscale with his eyes.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 5, 2008)

"Why don't YOU ask them, as it's obviously easier for you to talk to them instead of me.  Rosa, make sure there's no secret talk between them.  I don't want any more surprises."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 5, 2008)

Hightower slings his Chain back around his shoulders and reaches down to the blackscale, hauling him to his feet by his defensively raised arms. Trying his hardest to concentrate on something other than ripping the large scaleclad warrior to bits, he pulls the lizard's arms behind him with one hand while he rumages in his pack for end of the silk rope with the other, then securely ties them behind it's back Use Rope: (1d20+2=21). After that he pulls out his waterskin and pours a bit onto the ropes so they swell and become even harder to break. All the while making horrid grinding, gravelly noises with the occasional earthy growl mixed in.
Almost as soon as that is done, whisps of steam start to vent from beneath his blackened armor and the fires in his veins and eyes start to dim. He reduces in size, back to his paltry 7.5 feet tall and feels a bit worse for wear, but luckily his stoney face doesn't show it. But he manages to keep his hold while standing behind the blackscale. He addresses the leutenant,"Your wisdom has saved your lives this day."


----------



## Arabesu (May 5, 2008)

Double post: See 211.


----------



## Arabesu (May 5, 2008)

The poison dusk addresses the blackscales in draconic, with one eye held steady on trent like a man sized chameleon. <"Our captors wish to know what is in the cage. I know it is some beast, obviously. Could you indulge them by elaborating?">

The blackscale bows his head and thinks for a minute mulling the words 'indulge them by elaborating' under his breath as if sounding them out. Then he straightens and speaks, <"Big ape. We throw prisoners in to feed it. It rend. Very funny. Ha Ha Ha.">

The poison dusk grimaces at the blackscale's macabre joke and addresses Rosa, "Spy mistress,* did you catch that? Do I need to explain what he means?"

* - The lieutenant has mistaken Rosa for an operative of The Trust. A gnomish organization of spies and assassins that operates like a secret police in Zilargo. Clearly he has traveled abroad, but does not understand the significance of whisper gnome versus a true blooded gnome. He probably infers that she is of a roguish profession and has leapt to a conclusion slightly off target.


OOC: I need spot checks from everyone. Those involved in the discussion, i.e. Trent and Rosa, are considered distracted (so @ -5).


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2008)

Fenwick calls Hoppy over to him from Rosa and turns his attention away from the current scene and watches their back in case any more of the smaller lizardfolk are attempting to sneak up on them.

[sblock=Rolls]
Spot (1d20+3=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (May 5, 2008)

Rosa nods at the poison dusk, and translates for Trent.  _How much does this lizardman know?_ she wonders.

"They have some sort of ape, possibly a dire ape, in the cage.  Its captivity is apparently a source of humor for the larger blackscales.  I imagine that under their treatment it is quite ill-tempered."

She carefully scrutinizes the poison dusk.  Certainly he is more intelligent than normal, but for an outsider to know of the Trust is quite unusual.  Is he a former adventurer?  Has he traveled?  She looks for some indication.  "You know of our ways," she says in draconic.

So surprised is she that she loses awareness of her surroundings.

Spot at -5 (1d20 4=6)

OOC: Rosa finds this more than a little ironic, but she is very curious how an outsider knows of the Trust.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 6, 2008)

With the blackscale well in hand, Hightower's rattling chain vanishes from it's resting place around his chest and appears in his still free hand. Just as a matter of course in a still possibly hostile area, he scan the clearing again, eyeing the still forms of the other lizard folk after the acting job that the leader just pulled. Spot: (1d20+5=23)


----------



## Arabesu (May 6, 2008)

The poison dusk responds simply, "I have traveled throughout southern Korvaire. Indeed, I have gone to places few know of and through stealth and my observations I have learned many secrets." He slowly unbuckles his belt. "Now. Where were we." looking at Trent and then back to Rosa, "You were going to agree to let me go if I tell you the secrets of my magic." 
_____________________________________________________________________________

As Trent, Rosa, and the Lieutenant are conversing, Hightower senses slight movement to the north. Looking in that direction he gazes upon the front of the temple. The portico is comprised of a stone roof supported by thick white columns covering a steeply stepped dais. Hanging down from the roof edge are a number of strips of a kudzu-like tangle of vines. The strips of vines and shadows they cast on the columns behind them and steps below give the illusion of sharp teeth and the whole portico looks not unlike the mouth of some terrible reptilian beast; slightly open. The vines also conceal the area on the dais somewhat, deepening the shadow cast by the roof above.

It was the swaying of one of these hanging strips of vines that caught Hightower's attention. The wind is light here and the rest of the vines are quiescent. As it settles and stills, Hightower  guesses that someone or something had held the vines aside to spy upon them, and believing that they would be spotted, had let the vines fall back to their natural position. He scans the gloom behind the vines carefully, but sees no one. Whomever or whatever was watching them seems to have retreated away from them, deep into the temple proper.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 6, 2008)

After the movement has stopped, Hightower turns back to the rest of the group. "We are being watched by something from the temple there. Ask the lizard what dwells in that place, and if it is going venture out in darkness to devour us while we rest." He returns his gaze to the trees, wondering as to where the rest of the group wandered off to.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 8, 2008)

"If there are others in that temple, then we are sure to find them soon enough.  We shouldn't ignore our guests for now," he says, hinting at their captive audience.

"Let's take a look at the ape creature.  Perhaps we can think of a creative way to use it to our advantage..."

Trent then goes about examining the huts, the cage, and removing all weapons from their captives.  Then he takes an account of the findings, while turning to the shapeshifting one of their group.

"Think you can get into the woods, then double back as a bird or something, to the Temple entrance, and find out who is there watching us?  It might help out if we know if they are friend or foe..."


----------



## moritheil (May 8, 2008)

"Yes, we accept your surrender," replies Rosa in draconic, loud enough for all lizardfolk to hear.  "Our discussion of surrender terms was not complete.  Of course you will not be further harmed.  Safety is what you were offered and this we will honor.  Our desire is to see that _we_ are not further harmed.  Your weapons and magic are now ours.  We will release you, but after some delay, as is our custom.  This is no insult, but respect for your ability as warriors.  The heat of battle has been known to tempt proud warriors to take fresh weapons and return."

A small trickle of blood escapes her lips and she wipes it away with the back of her hand.  "I don't suppose you have antitoxins or healing?" she asks Trent.  She then repeats her explanation of terms in common, for the benefit of her allies.  "Some of us may want to take all weapons from the other camp as well," she points out.

OOC: Rosa has a potion of lesser vigor that she will use if her ally has no healing spell.  She does not want to stay wounded with all these prisoners close at hand.


----------



## Arabesu (May 8, 2008)

*loot!*

"Very well, assemble a pile of items and I will explain their utility." He watches as Trent pulls gaudy gold chains off of the three blackscales from the western camp including the still conscious, but bound, survivor. Additionally, the poisondusks had a number of useful items similar to those that ambushed the group less than a half-hour earlier. He is still stacking the gear into a neat pile, and hasn't yet inspected the cage or journeyed to the blackscale camp, while the group continues their conversation with the captive poisondusk.

"By the way, my name is Verdin. Yours is?" looking to Rosa and then to the rest. Continuing, "Your forces are formidable, but no doubt the temple is now on alert; most of us have keen ears and while the signal was eratic its meaning is clear. However, in at least one fashion you have an advantage. You have captured me. I know of a safe haven just over that rise. I used to go to it when I wished to be alone. I will take you. Clearly you have need of rest. No one in the temple is aware of it, and I believe they will be wary to attack without some plan. Perhaps you have the time you need to clean out our camp before they become bold. I doubt they will be able to find you, assuming you do a passable job of hiding yourselves." As the pile is nearly full he identifies all of the items save one.

Faris and Saris have still not returned yet, apparently detained by the terrain or perhaps they were distracted by some other feature of the temple. The whole time that he gathers this gear up, Rosa converses with the lieutenant and Hightower stares at the temple but sees no further movement.

Surveying the pile of gear and loot from the combined encounters with poisondusks and blackscales you find that you have collected the following so far *(OOC i.e. includes the loot from the previous encounters)*:

Four potions of _cure moderate wounds_, Four sets of gaudy draconically themed jewelry (560 gp each), four large greatclubs, and four large javelins; five small masterwork longbows, two small masterwork composite longbows with +2 strength pull, seven small masterwork longswords, seven small masterwork bucklers, seven reed whistles, 128 arrows, 4 broad leaf arrows (slashing rather than piercing damage), 2 _amulets of natural armor +1_, 8 doses of refined spotted toad stool venom (fort DC 16, 1d6 str/1d6 con) plus numerous spent vials for the stuff; 36 small dragonshards with a total value of 162 gp and alchemical tools/equipment useful for purifying and refining poisons are found in the smaller huts. Lastly, the lieutenant removes his fine quality belt and places it on top of the pile, which even at arms reach is obviously of the finest quality.


"Alas, no, I have no antitoxin. My belt is a _healing belt_, but it is spent for the day. I will hold on to the identity of the command word as a guarantee of my safety. Tomorrow before it recharges at sunrise I will take my leave and shout the command word to you as I depart. Is that fair?"


OOC Faris and Saris are not available to you. Make it work without them.

OOC Oh, and I need those last two fort saves for Hightower and Rosa. 

I'm going to hold off on ID'ing the DC for you above until you decide if you want to use action points. Normally you could technically only use one action point for the poisoning since you were each hit twice in the same round and thus you would check simultaneously for the two doses. However I want you to have the chance to use AP for none, one, or both rolls if you desire. So I am going to ignore that technicality this one time.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 8, 2008)

Hightower's eyes widen as the poison's effects once again assault his senses. While the first burst barely even registers on him, the poison's last blast takes a hold in him as his strength is well and spent. Fort: (1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=7)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 9, 2008)

Trent nods to Rosa, sensing that she was not able to pass off the poison as well as he did.  "You can have use of my belt.  I have not used it, and it seems as though another is available to us.  I will make use of one of its charges though, as I am in need of it from our previous encounter."

With that, Trent uses one charge of the healing belt of his own, and then removes it, handing it to Rosa for her own use.  [sblock=Healing Belt 1 Charge]One charge of Healing Belt (2d8=8)

That should put me only down one hp, which I will heal during rest.[/sblock]
Trent does, however, note that the leader of this small guard seems to have other priorities.  Sensing that perhaps there is a chance to gain some other advantage to their mission, he takes a chance on it.  

"Rosa, can you and I talk with Verdin in private?  Hightower can keep the others guarded for now, and Fenwick can help out as well with the guarding."

Trent hopes to get Verdin off to the side, away from the other poisondusk lizards and the bullies.  Then, with some aid for Rosa, he hopes that they can come to an agreement.

"I am sure that your tribe would not take too kindly for letting us take this area so easily.  Yet, from your talk, it doesn't seem that you hold allegiance to them, as you have obviously been elsewhere, and are not one to be so tied down to their laws.  You have an advantage, and perhaps it would be a choice that may change your life.  We can take the Temple, and clear out the rest of the inhabitants that attack us.  Yet, if we had the aid of a guide, then perhaps that could go more smoothly, and your defeat might turn out to be simply a test of your worth."

Trent eyes Rosa, hoping that she knows where this is going.  "You have knowledge, and skills, obviously, and to let them waste here in the jungle would not be kind.  You know, we could always use a little help.  And we reward our aid very well."

As if to show this, the then turns his gaze to Hightower, and the mess that the chain deals.  "But as for our enemies.  They are not so lucky.  You have surrendered, and our terms are simple.  Do not raise arms against us again, and do not bring harm against us by your words or actions.  Simple enough.  But, should you think there is more to think on, you know that we are sensible people, and listen to reason."


----------



## moritheil (May 9, 2008)

Rosa buckles on the belt and invokes it, then steadies herself as poison courses through her veins.

Healing from Trent's belt (2d8=14)

Fort saves vs. poison with 2 AP spent (1d20 5=14, 1d6=3, 1d20 5=25, 1d6=3)

OOC: 17 and 28.  I don't suppose Trent could use the Heal skill to aid my saves?  Drawing the poison out of a wound or something should be able to affect the odds.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2008)

Fenwick will be looking at the pile of spoils of battle and say to Hightower, "Hmmm, 4 potions, 4 of us. Perfect. I certainly have no use for anything else besides maybe the amulet. Good eyes Hightower, I am glad to be with you. "


----------



## Arabesu (May 9, 2008)

Rosa is surprised that she feels as well as does when the poison tries to take hold. The luck of the gods is with her and she sloughs off the effects with only the initial impediment to her physical strength.

Hightower is not so lucky. One of the doses hits him full on and saps his vitality to the core. He retches. Vision goes blurry, and he swoons, but has not been so injured that he goes unconscious, although he feels nearly half as healthy as he did but moments before while raging.

OOC: Hightower takes 5 points of Con damage, which by my reckoning should put him at 21/29 hp. Luckily he has an odd con to start so its not as bad as it could have been I guess.

OOC: Rosa made both saves, the lower one because of her use of an action point.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 12, 2008)

Trent spies the power of the poison taking its toll on the big warrior, as he moves near to him.  With a nod, he simply says, "It's good to have you around, especially with that chain of yours.  I have but one charge left, but it would do you well..."

With that, Trent uses the charge left to heal up the wounds on Hightower.  (If Hightower accepts, he can have 2d8 of HP healed.  His call though)

Turning back to the scout, Trent hopes that the time he took to aid Hightower was enough for the scout to gather his thoughts and think on the proposal.  Moving back to the discussion, Trent states his terms, to see if the scout would be willing to go along with them.

"In return for your aid, I would offer 25gp to help with our mission.  If all goes well, then I would also ask you to think about the possibility of an extended partnership.  But that can be discussed after we have completed our current mission.  Deal?"

Trent procures a small bag of coins, twelve gold are set aside, as he holds them in his hand.  "Half now, the rest, and a possibility of more treasure, for when we finish."


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2008)

Fenwick looks over questioningly as Trent offers the money to the lizard that had just been trying to kill them, but doesn't say anything. He'll discuss with Hoppy, but unfortunately the familiar also doesn't know what they're saying.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 12, 2008)

Hightower accepts the heal gladly, then turns to the scout. "Let us be off to the place you mentioned earlier." He leans in to the blackscale and in draconic adds, "And if ever you raise sword or claw or bow against anyone here, my chain will find you again and again until you draw breath no more..."


----------



## moritheil (May 13, 2008)

As Trent takes over negotiations with the poison-dusk, Rosa makes one last sweep of the area, checking for anything they missed, and helps pack the loot into bags.  She then approaches Fenwick and tries to quickly summarize the deal for him.

Search (1d20 11=30)

OOC: If everyone starts leaving before her search is up, she won't tarry.  She just wants to do something useful with her time while Trent takes over.


----------



## Arabesu (May 13, 2008)

Saris and Faris return. The seem to be arguing, but from their expression it is apparent that they do not want to discuss why with anyone but them for now. They join in to the task of loading up the gear.
___________________________________________________________________________

As you gather your loot and head up the hill toward Verdin's cave, the Blackscale hisses under his breath menacingly, "Don't forget your pledge, puck."

"Ahem. Yes, what he is referring too," turning to explain to the rest of the party, "is that we agreed to a a pact when we first allied ourselves with these blackscales. So. I can't raise arms against them without violating that pledge. However, I suppose I can give you the information you need to defeat them, without actually participating..."

The blackscale surges nearly out of Hightower's grasp, "You traitor, when I get free you will wish..." but is quickly subdued by the golliath and the dragon shaman.

"Yes. Well. As I was saying. Oh, here it is." He leads you into a deep alcove midway up on the rising slope of the nearby hill. The cave entrance is sheltered by a large tree, with branches that extend almost to the access ledge. "Within the temple are several more blackscales, one of them is a high priest. Very dangerous. Each of those in the temple are spell casters. The entrance is guarded by a dragon-man named Varmystix, who leads a few more ordinary blackscales. This group has dabbled in the sublime way. While not as dangerous as the high priest, I would expect a difficult, if more straightforward fight. Varmystix is a skilled opponent and I have seen him burn petitioners to cinders for angering him."

"I have not been admitted into the temple. Thus, I can not give you the layout. Note, that I sent one our kind to alert the high priest. He WAS admitted to the temple under these special circumstances. So there is one more of my kind out there. Don't worry, he is inept at tracking, and will have a difficult time finding us. Once we are settled, I, and the sneakiest of you to escort me, will cover our tracks leading up here. I suggest you get some rest. Tomorrow aught to prove interesting."
____________________________________________________________________________

After a time, Saris and Faris approaches the rest of the party. Out of earshot of the two reptilians, they explain that they had received a _sending_ from Sur'kil. Apparently a group of Emerald Claw soldiers seems to be heading on a course to some location due south of the temple of Ka'sha'zuhl. Saris, who had secretly asked to have Sur'kil investigate Emerald Claw activities through his contacts, is keenly interested in finding out what they are up to. Sur'kil has suggest that they alone, Faris and Saris, investigate this war-party and will be allowed to return part of the their fee when return, if they do not participate in the artifact retrieval. Soon, they take their leave, departing under the cover of darkness on Saris' very personal mission. "Perhaps we will meet again some day."


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

Fenwick looks on with sadness as the two members of their adventuring party take their leave, being together for such a long time Fenwick always enjoyed the druids company. 

 _ "All good things come to an old chap, as father used to say." _ Fenwick thinks to himself. He'll turn back to the others and join them for some needed rest, if the coming challenges match what their guide told them the gnome would need to be at his absolute most ready.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 13, 2008)

"So it's safe to say that Fire Protection would have been a good choice.  Well, luckily, we have a little information on their tactics.  Would you happen to have a number of foes we should expect to encounter?  Have you witnessed the High Priest do anything such as spell or acts?  Any knowledge would be beneficial.  As for raising arms against them, I can agree with you.  You will not have to raise arms, as keeping your pledge is fine by me.  Just don't raise arms against us either, and you will be fine."

Trent them makes sure that the tracks are covered, hoping to not reveal their solitude in their newfound camp.  He will use what skills he can to aid in covering the tracks.  Usually, that means using trees as his main method of traveling, with spider climb, of course.  He will do as he can to help out.  If there is another that is more prone to be more tactful in their removing of the tracks, then Trent will let them do their work, while he tries to figure out how to deal with the new threat of the Temple being alerted now.

"So, the Temple's guarded, there's a High Priest, and some more blackscales.  Sounds like a party.  What's our plan?"


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

"Well, let's see, first things first, they're ready for us so it will be a difficult battle. Also, they have a dragon-man, who can breath fire. If he's as lumbering as these blackscales, I might be able to trip them up with some Grease, or I can weaken him with a Ray of Enfeeblement. As for the regular blackscales, Hightower can probably deal with them quite easily at least based on our last encounter. I also have some scrolls that might help, a web & glitterdust might help if there is a large group of them. Once we get inside I can make Rosa invisible for a few minutes to scout out the area. When we're dealing with the high-priest & magic users, I can blast them with my scorching rays." Fenwick finishes, out of breath from his long winded response.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 13, 2008)

"I still have my own breath weapon to use as well, and I am pretty sure that they aren't that resistant to Acid.  Grease would be good to use, let's hope they fall for it.  I think a potion for Hightower would be best used, so I will get him the protection from evil as needed.  Hopefully that means they won't be able to turn our big guy against us."


----------



## Arabesu (May 13, 2008)

OOC: Knowledge (nature) checks, please. 
Verdin successfully assists whomever gets the highest roll (so @ +2 bonus).
Verdin states that "all blackscales look alike to me," so he has no specifics about the priest. He does speculate that this "priest" is probably the best outfitted, with armor and weapons, of any blackscale in any give room.

Your PCs have no problem covering the tracks since Trent can follow behind and smear out the tracks, and then climb the nearby tree. With Hightower's assistance, who also is a natural climber, he can leap from its branches over to the cave. Verdin says that you killed their scent tracker, the snake, and he was their next best tracker, so you are PROBABLY safe from detection.

Presumably, you elect to subdue the blackscale so as to be free of further outbursts and to get some rest.

What is your watch order? 

How many watches, etc? 

How will the blackscale be guarded? 

How exposed will you be during watches: the more exposed you are the better to observe the temple and path approaching your cave, but the more likely that the individual on watch will be spotted. 

I will assume "take tens" on any checks unless you specify otherwise.


----------



## moritheil (May 14, 2008)

Rosa bids her comrades farewell, though not without an attempt to change their minds, as she does not particularly relish losing members in the middle of the mission.  "Let us meet again," she says as they part.

Rosa needs to rest for eight hours, but is happy to take a watch after that if people are still resting.  She considers using the last of her magical energy on the blackscale when another thought occurs to her.  

"Are the blackscales immune to this poison?" she asks discreetly in Common.


----------



## Arabesu (May 14, 2008)

Verdin: "No. In fact I am not immune to it either. Those of my kind are trained in poison use from a very young age, to the point that I NEVER accidently poison myself. They," indicating the blackscale, "are likewise just as susceptible as you are."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 14, 2008)

"So, if you were able to fashion the arrows that we would use with the poison, to prevent us from poisoning ourselves, then we should be able to use it against them?  Or would we still find the chance that we would be poisoned by its use?"

A plan begins to form, hopefully one that would be a good one to test out.  Otherwise, it was going to be hard for the big guy to use that chain in the confines spaces of the temple.

"Hightower?  How are you with that chain in confined spaces?  It's never been an obstacle, but I think the Temple would prevent you from using it as well as you could."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 14, 2008)

Hightower adjusts his position while he rests for a bit. "My chain will strike the beasts from their feet as soon as they leave the cover of the columns. And if they seek to use the arcane arts against us, they will find themselves far less safe than they might imagine." He picks bits of gore from between the links of his friend, then breaks out his oil to restore the smooth spikes and muffle the clanking weapon. Looking over as the wayward partyfolk come back breifly. "Would you be able to relieve the effects of this poison before you go?"

Hightower will take first watch, obscuring his position with some very light brush that will just break up his outline, as he squats low and becomesjust another dark boulder along the chasm wall.

Spot: (1d20+5=12)Listen: (1d20+5=13) if neccessary


----------



## Arabesu (May 14, 2008)

*The night.*



			
				Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "So, if you were able to fashion the arrows that we would use with the poison, to prevent us from poisoning ourselves, then we should be able to use it against them?  Or would we still find the chance that we would be poisoned by its use?"




Verdin: "Well. I can prepare arrows for you to use, but there is still a negligible chance that you will be poisoned when you draw and fire them. So you can use them at your own risk." 

OOC: he can prevent the 5% chance that will poison yourself during application, but can't eliminate the need for a reflex save to be poisoned should you fumble the attack.



			
				Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> "Hightower?  How are you with that chain in confined spaces?  It's never been an obstacle, but I think the Temple would prevent you from using it as well as you could."




OOC: Hightower, only has difficulty with cover eliminating AOO. He can still take regular attacks against opponents with cover, but can't take attacks of opportunity versus arcanists or do his I-trip-you-and-kill-you-before-you-can-attack-as-you-close-to-me trick. Cover only applies to the one closer to the covering obstruction, so once he is adjacent to an oppenent they no longer get cover, so if he goes all the way up to them then he is fine. If they then back off, depending upon the angle, then he might actually be able to take advantage of the cover.



> Looking over as the wayward partyfolk come back breifly. "Would you be able to relieve the effects of this poison before you go?"




Faris: "Unfortunately, I only have _cure_ spells prepared for today, and did not prepare a _lesser restoration._ Here, I will bind your wounds, at the least, before we go." She casts _cure moderate_ on Hightower and a _cure light_ on Rosa, bringing them both up to full hit points. "We really must be going if we are to make any headway before nightfall." And with that, they go.

OOC: so Hightower gets first watch (4 hours), Rosa and Fenwick takes morning watch after they recover their spells (4 hours), and Trent and Verdin take a middle watch (4 hours)? That will cover about twelve hours, long enough to get you to early morning.
__________________________________________________________________________

Near the end of Hightower's watch, just before sunset, he spies a trio of Blackscales leave the temple. They hurry to the southwest, more or less away from your present location but toward the spot where the initial alarm was raised. He hears some wood-chopping sounds and great deal of commotion but the forest and great distance obscure their actions. Then he barely makes out a pair of blackscales carrying a 15ft-long slender bundle with one of them at each end. In the now deepening gloom he can't quite make out what it is that they are carrying, but is barely able to spy the third blackscale approach the large wooden cage near the western camp. The creature gingerly lifts the bar on the cage, and hastily sneaks back toward portico, surprisingly well hidden for a creature of its considerable bulk. With the last light of day gone, he can't see the cage open, but after a few minutes hears a series of grunts and then a terrible crashing sound as what he guesses is the cage being torn asunder. As the moons rise, he makes out the faintest outline of a large silver-backed shape move from hut to hut, searching. More grunts and noises ensue. After a time, the creature disappears from his sight.

Trent's watch is uneventful, and surprisingly relaxing. A cool night breeze seems to have drawn the mosquitos elsewhere and the noises of the jungle are surprisingly soothing. Verdin joins him during this watch, his keen eyes scan the moonlit jungle for threats as they converse. Trent gathers that Verdin is a true opportunist, but with time, he might be swayed to see the importance of the path of righteousness that Trent follows.

Rosa and Fenwick take their turns at their watches, with each taking a few minutes to gather their belongings and collect the proper state of mind for their spell powers to coalesce to something that they can manipulate later on that day. They witness the sunrise, and now from their vantage see visible activity under the portico. Several shapes seem to be working hurriedly at some task, but they can not make out for what. They note that the wooden cage seems utterly destroyed, as if a rock or a meteor had crushed it. Two of the blackscale huts seem damaged as well. The one to the south has a number of stones pulled from its walls and the roof seems to lean precariously. Indeed, they guess that several of the stones now lay amongst the remains of the cage. The hut to the west has had its roof dismantled, with thatch thrown about nearby. However, a few bits of straw trail off toward the south.

OOC: FYI you are to the east-southeast of the temple, due east from the spot where the alarm was raised.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Fenwick will stretch as sitting watch always made him sore, he'll infrom them of the events that occured during his & Rosa's watch. 

 "So what do you think they were doing there? Why would they be destroying their own homes? Whatever the reason we'll need to be careful going into that place"


----------



## moritheil (May 15, 2008)

Rosa arranges for Verdin to prepare two poisoned quarrels for her crossbow, one of which she very carefully wraps up and keeps for later, one of which she keeps with her bow.

As to Fenwick's statement, she shrugs and stretches.  "It's probably just a result of letting that ape free.  It clearly is stronger than an individual blackscale, or they most likely would simply take it elsewhere.  Though it does raise the question, why free him?  I cannot imagine it is great for their health to have such a strong, irate creature around . . . unless they knew it would head back home and away from this place."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 15, 2008)

Hightower's gently droning snore, subsides during the party's morning conversation and sits up in his plate and stretches in refreshment as if he hadn't been sleeping in close to 40 lbs of spiked steel for most of the night. He confirms the ape's destructive rage after being released. "They may be constucting a trap of some sort with the light lumber they cthered from the forest." He gets up and rummages in his pack for a ration that he absently gmaws at for a bit. Then his eyes widen and the casters can almost see the lightbulb come on over his head as he turns to them. "They will most likely wait in some sort of ambush, just inside the temple. Rosa if you use that handy ghost sound trick to make a sound like me walking up into the temple invisibly, we might get them to waste some of their blast magics in an attempt to catch me. Or if you could make me invisible I might be able to kill the priest before he even knows I'm there?"


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Looking at their tall colleague, Fenwick will pipe in "Hightower, I can make you invisible to their eyes, but you know I can't make you any quieter, so they might not see you, but they'll know you're there. The ghost sound might work, especially because both Rosa & I can cast it. I just hope we don't run into that ape, if he's stronger than the blackscales it could be trouble, but then at least our guide could help against it.", while pulling together his gear and finishing his morning's rations.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 15, 2008)

Hightower's smile widens, "Yes that's what I was suggesting. First we send through a ghost sound or two that sounds like me clomping through, one at a time - then when I go in invisibly, and yes they will be able to hear me, they will think its just another trick! Then I can find the priest cause all manner of chaos while you enter en masse, at their rear flank." he draws a rough outline of the temple, in the dirt floor, with lines that show where he sees the spell effects doing the most good. "Trent speaks true about my mind needing protection, but I have several of those potions, so do not dip into your stores on my account." He adds with a haggard smile. "However the ability to see them if they become invisible could become an issue. And with half our number weakened by those poison arrows, their long range magics can knock us down much more readily." The goliath continues rummaging in his pack until he brings out a small padded bundle and unwraps a vial that he slides into the empty slot in his potion belt. He then places the empty vial he had retrieved after the combat, into the well padded bundle of potions and returns it to his pack. Then he prudently gets the scout to remove his poisonous arrows from the tower shield so as not to risk further damage from the vile substance. checks all the straps on his gear while the discussion and preparation continues.


----------



## moritheil (May 15, 2008)

"It's a pretty good plan," admits Rosa, "but we need a backup plan too in case they have a trap or some means of seeing the invisible."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 15, 2008)

"How about a breath of acid along the lines that the enemy comes?  I am sure that anything in that line, invisible or not, would not resist the acid so easily.  Plus, you should be able to pinpoint the enemies from their cries and the acid either disappearing or melting on them.  I can use it a few times a minute, if I can regenerate the contents quickly enough.  Just make sure you leave me a clear line.  Otherwise, it's going to be tough."

Trent thinks on things, on the new happenings, and what's going to go down soon.  He then states an obvious comment, but one that he's not too fond of.  "You know, we could simply wait another day.  They aren't going anywhere, and if they come out, it's on even ground for us.  It might lull them into a false sense of security, thinking we left.  Hightower could heal up a little more, hopefully shaking that poison and its effects off eventually.  It's just a thought."


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Fenwick will add  "As for invisible creatures, I can throw some _Glitterdust_ on them, that is, once we know they're around. Waiting another day might be a good idea, now that you mention it, the waiting could grate on their nerves and being that tense for so long might make them lose their edge when we do come."


----------



## moritheil (May 16, 2008)

"I really doubt a tribe that thrives on war is going to lose their edge over the course of just one day," Rosa notes dryly, "but you're right about us going in at our best.  I only wonder if they have auxiliary forces to call upon from other tribes, and if that will affect how hard it is to get in.  Then again, they have no real reason to suspect we are after anything other than retaliation for being attacked."


----------



## Arabesu (May 23, 2008)

As you survey the jungle surrounding Kha-Shazul, you recall the sending only days early, that informed you that any day now you should be joined by another, an agent hired by Sur’kil in Adderport, named Kuma. He, a kobold follower of Syberys, brings divine power with him to bolster and defend your group and to smite the forces of the deep darkness through channeled holy energy.

As you begin finalizing your plans and settling in to EXACTLY what roles and tactics you will use, you realize that it might be important to expect him to arrive at any moment, but that perhaps a foray into the temple entrance in his absence might be a reasonable thing to try at this juncture.

OOC Shayuri’s character is coming, but you are welcome to try to feel out the entrance encounter without him...


----------



## moritheil (May 23, 2008)

"Come to think of it," reasons Rosa, "our associate could tell us a little more about possible countermeasures to our plans.  A kobold ought to know about traps and a priest ought to know about priestly magic."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 23, 2008)

"Then another day of waiting, and making sure we're ready for this should be taken."  Trent seems satisfied, as he didn't want Hightower heading into this soon to come battle not at 100%.  Besides, they have the option to prepare, so why not take that option?


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

"Agreed! Let's hope our new friend can tell us more about our enemies, they're both scaly after all" Fenwick pipes in.


----------



## Arabesu (May 28, 2008)

The group consensus is to the spend more time in relative safety in the cave, assuming that whatever preparations have been made at the temple entrance below will be unaffected by an additional day or two. 

The weather gets much cooler the second night, a refreshing change from the sweltering heat of the previous few days. No clear change is seen from the temple, although occasionally a rumbling voice is barely audible even at this distance by those with the keenest ears. 

The third night warms again, and it is during the middle watch that  Trent and Verdin notice something out of the ordinary: There is a faint light in the far east held in stark relief from the dark night. Probably only visible from the cave, whomever has gathered around this campfire is unaware of that they are but a day’s walk away from the rather viscious encampment of blackscales and has not taken precautions to hide their camp. 

Verdin explains that it might be that someone has camped near the old pile of stones, rubble that remains from some long lost humanoid buildings. Unlike the temple in the valley below, this ruined temple appears to have been utterly destroyed during one of the numerous wars that have in years gone by swept through the area. 

Features of the area suggest a defensible location unless one knows something of the denizens of these parts; the encroaching forest provides too much cover that an invading squad could use to approach unobtrusively. The blackscales had suggested that the poisondusks use it as a base when on far patrol, but he had refused for the aformentioned reasons.

Someone, perhaps Trent, brings up that this fire may be the camp of the priest sent by Sur'kil to assist you. If it is Kuma, then they should be warned and directed to assist you. Of course it could be someone else.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2008)

Trent turns to Verdin, saying low enough to not awaken the others, "Perhaps that is our ally in not so much of a disguise?  I want to check out the guest and if it's who we were expecting, then we'll return.  I think I'll wake up one other, to perhaps keep watch as well."

Trent moves to the person who would be taking third watch.  Hopefully not Rosa, as she needs her rest for her spells.  "Quiet.  There is a camp, it appears, and not far off.  I am going to investigate.  Keep watch on the camp, while Verdin and I go to the camp, and report our findings.  If we are lucky, it will be out ally.  Until then, keep watch while we investigate."

With that, Trent heads out to the light, with Verdin in tow.  Between the two of them, they should be able to get there relatively easily and unnoticed.  Hopefully...


----------



## Arabesu (May 28, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> it appears, and not far off.




Its almost a day away from you as well, on foot. That darned jungle keeps getting in the way you know. 


```
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XX
XXX-Temple-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XXXX
XXX__XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XXXXXX
X__XXH-Cave-HXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XXXXXXX
X__XXHHHHHHHXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__-Camp-XX
X__XXHHHHHHHXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XXXXXXX
XX__XXHHHHXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XXXXXX
XXX___XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX__XXXX
X=jungle, __ = road, H=hill
```


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2008)

In that case, Trent will wait, keeping an eye on the camp, and warn the others when they awake.  "There was a camp, to the east.  About a day off.  Perhaps we should make sure that its our reinforcement?  If we head that way today, we should meet halfway, and be back here by night to the cave.  Someone can stay here and keep guard on it while the others see what this is about.  I don't want to go into the Temple, and then come back out only to be surrounded by another enemy.  Covering our rears, and all, you know?"

Trent waits for the others to state their minds as well, as he really is not sure what they should do.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 30, 2008)

Hightower quietly takes in all of the information as he attempts to leech the poison from his body faster during the ample down time, while the group waits for it's new healer to catch up.


----------



## moritheil (May 30, 2008)

Rosa tilts her head.  "It sounds like you want to defend this base.  If it comes to that, we could send two of us to find the other, leaving a fighting force here, and agree on a signal and a place to meet later.  

"But really, that strikes me as unnecessary when we could just stick together and keep our fighting ability concentrated.  They do not seem to be capable of beating all of us at once unless we allow them to surround us in great numbers.  If we stick together we stand better odds of punching through any encirclement."

Abruptly, she coughs and looks away, embarrassed.  "Well, that's what the military theory books say.  I haven't had that much practical experience."


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 1, 2008)

"Even a blind hog picks up an acorn, once in a while."

When everyone looks askance at Veridin's odd comment, he continues, "Its a saying we have in these parts. What I mean is that even though this area is secret, those down there may get lucky and find you before we get back. If you feel comfortable defending this hole by yourself then you may be taking a great risk. As to your friend, I would guess they are off course if they have strayed so far east. It could be some time before he realizes it and doubles back. Since you desire his companionship, you may wish to contact him or journey to him. Rosapila, has the right of it in my opinion, moving as a group would be safest. Has my poison really debilitated you so much that you can't travel? I am surprised is so, it is good for bringing down weak targets, but I would have thought that those of your fortitude could soldier on."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 3, 2008)

The goliath rubs his chin in thought for a moment, his steel-clad hand creates a harsh grinding tone as it moves across his stoney flesh. "Hmmm, if we have spotted the camp from here, it is a possibility that those in the temple can spot it as well." Hightower begins gathering his gear, to be ready within 15 minutes.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 3, 2008)

Seeing no one object to this plan, Rosa packs up her things and prepares to move out.  "I will help with the scouting," she offers, setting out ahead and fading into the shadows.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2008)

Fenwick will pack up his small backpack and be ready to move. 

"Be careful Rosa" Fenwick calls to the disappearing gnome.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 4, 2008)

*together at last.*

After a day and a half of travel directly through the densest jungle terrain you have encountered to date, your group emerges onto a roughly tracked narrow road. This ancient paved road appears to be used by the locals to bypass the temple, perhaps out of superstitious suspicion of the sinister occupants. 

It is late in the day and your two scouts catch the first glimpse of Kuma's camp as the reach the edge of a clearing. Well hidden by the jungle, they see that Kuma, a kobold, and his two House Deneith bodyguards, a man and a woman, are gathered about a fire. Their camp is to the east side of a fallen ring of standing stones; beneath the central elevated altar stone, they have piled their gear. A small lake lies to the Northeast.

[sblock=OOC for Shayuri]Sur'kil has provided Kuma with two bodyguards to escort him through the jungle. One, Rusach, is a competent trail-blazer, yet he has taken you off course by many miles. The other, the dragonmarked Thorinia, seems alert and active, as if she is always ready for trouble. 

Rusach had realized that you were off course a day ago, and had spent the current and most of the previous day, trying to figure out where you are located. Quite frankly, you are annoyed with him; supposedly, he was to be better than this.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2008)

Kuma stamps angrily around the fire...looking rather comical in fact. A reptilian humanoid a little smaller than a halfling and if anything even more delicately proportioned, it's hard to take Kuma's anger seriously. His scales are a dark charcoal grey, with lighter grey-white mottling...and an unusual ripple of bright blue along his arms and sides. He wears a mail shirt too shiny and silvery to be anything but mithril, and a crossbow juts out over his shoulder from behind him. Around his neck is a heavy chain, with a bright blue crystal hanging from it like an amulet.

He has a funny pair of round lensed goggles on, that make him look blind because they're so dark. They don't add to his already negligible aura of danger.

Abruptly he stops his pacing and points a tiny-taloned finger at the man sharing his fire.

"Nnngh!" His voice is somehow both gruff and shrill at the same time. "We've been wandering the jungle for days! We should have been there by now! How much longer!"


----------



## moritheil (Jun 4, 2008)

"Our apologies for the delay," comes a voice from the jungle.  A female gnome clad in green cloth steps into the clearing.  Here and there a hint of metal armor shows, but it is dull and nonreflective, and in some places smeared with mud.

"We have made contact with the natives, some of it hostile, and we had to travel with care to avoid leaving an obvious trail."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2008)

The kobold whirls, obviously startled, and on seeing Rosa he hunches down a bit and bares his teeth with a hiss.

"Quickly you two, we've been ambushed!! Destr...wait, what?"

Kuma tilts his head slightly, birdlike, as he regards her.

"Who are you? Surely you can't be... Identify yourself!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 4, 2008)

A massive dark shadow falls over the gnome from behind. The muffled scrape and clank of metal on metal preceeds the parting of the jungle above Rosa as Hightower's spiked form emerges, nonchalantly chewing on a ration. "About time you got here, we've been cooling our heels for almost two days. You know we could see this place from miles away, others might have too."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 4, 2008)

Trent stays to the tree limbs, glancing back towards the west, towards the temple and it's inhabitants.  Surely if something was out to get them, he would see movement... hopefully.  The others seem to have it under wraps, as he stands guard.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2008)

"Our -guide- got lost," Kuma...as he must certainly be...grumps. "It's only the grace of Siberys you saw us in time!"

He grabs the shard of crystal hanging from his neck in his claws for a moment.

Then he's sweeping a rather credible bow, considering he's a kobold. His cloak looks unusual, possibly magical. It's made of scaly leather, and made to look like wings folded down behind his shoulders. It ends in a pair of tiny claw-like appendages that grip the kobold's epaulets, anchoring it in the stead of broaches.

"I am, as you must have realized, Kuma! Breath of Siberys! Vanguard of the glorious return to the sky for the great tribe of Magnesium Mixed With Copper!"

He pauses at that, a little nonplussed.

"It's a bit more poetic in Draconic."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 5, 2008)

Finishing the bite of ration he had been wrestling down. then looks sternly at the kobold and in draconic continues, "Indeed it is good cleric, you are most welcome. I think your skills will be tested to the limits sooner rather than later in these steaming jungles." switching back to common, "Would you happen to be able to aleviate health, that's been sapped by poison? The denizens of these woods do love their plant extracts."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2008)

Fenwick will stick with Trent, hoping to keep an eye on their goal as he trusts Rosa with the diplomatic functions.

Hopefully, this day won't end with too much pain.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 6, 2008)

Rosa smiles brightly.  "_Vanguard of the glorious return to the sky for the great tribe of Magnesium Mixed With Copper_, I see," she says, using the draconic translation of the phrase.  "Indeed it has a certain cachet.  Well, I am sorry that due to circumstances we must ask you to get to work right away, but on the other hand it's a chance to show off your skills and Siberys's power!

"Oh, please call me Rosa," she adds after a moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2008)

Kuma takes pause when _the gnome_ speaks to him. She was too friendly. Too friendly! What was she up to? Waiting for his back to be turned, no doubt...hah! She would see...Siberys guided! 

He manages to restrain himself from screeching blasphemy at her when the sacred language tumbles from her foul, fleshy gnomish lips. The great ones surely had reason to test him so! He would not fail!

Even so, he addresses the big one...by the Three, he was only mortal! He had limits!

"Poison, hmm! Who suffers most greatly! Him, I shall bestow the blessings of the Dragon Above upon!" He clears his throat. "Annnd...the rest will have to wait for the next sunrise, for He has only seen fit to grant this miracle once upon me today. Ah...how many...?"


----------



## moritheil (Jun 8, 2008)

Perhaps sensing some strong emotion on the cleric's face, Rosa refrains from speaking further in Draconic.  "Hightower is the priority," she indicates.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2008)

Kuma regards the giant human speculatively.

"You have one of the more sensible names for a human," he informs him.

Kuma then goes to Hightower's side and lifts the gleaming blue dragonshard from his neck in a clawed hand.

"Great dragon above! This mortal worm who crawls on his belly on the ground is doing your work! Lord of sun and sky, smile down upon him and make him right! Nyagh!"

On the last shrill cry, he jabs Hightower's shin...the only part he can easily reach...with the crystal.

(Lesser restoration! 3 points back. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1620886/ )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 10, 2008)

The stoney features of hightowers face rumble into a frown at the remark of the kobold as his spell is completed and the barbarian's sunken cheeks fill back out to their normally robust dimensions. "I am NOT a human, little lizard. I am of the great and powerful goliath race. That is like me calling you a goblin." He rubs his arm as his health returns to normal, giving the kobold a slight nod, despite his insult.

OOC - had 5 con dmg: 1 day rest, 1 day travel, 3 points of healing=all better now.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 10, 2008)

"If you are done with the pleasantries, we should head back soon." Trent calls down, hoping that they could make it back without any altercation.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 10, 2008)

"Yes . . . unless you have new orders?"  Rosa looks anxiously at their contact.

OOC: Strength damage -2 for a day of rest, -1 for a day of travel.  I don't remember how much the poison did.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2008)

The kobold bows at Hightower.

"I haven't seen any 'goliaths' before. Sorry about that! And you are welcome for the blessing."

He shakes his head then to Rosa's question.

"Only to join you in your holy quest," he says with a toothy grin.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

"Excellent, we lost two and gained two. We're back to full strength. Let's begone before the trackers find us." Fenwick says with a smile towards the kobold and nodding to Trent.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hightower looks speculatively to the north, where the lizard infected temple awaits them. "Should we really treck all the way back to the other camp? We would lose three days of travel through the jungle just to get over the hill between this camp and the temple. There has to be an easier way..."


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 12, 2008)

OOC ability damage is healed at a rate of 1/day. Hightower is all set but Rosa is down 3 strength I believe. You can go directly to the temple but it will still take you the better part of a day. Since its late in the day when you meet Kuma, you could try to travel through the jungle at night (a difficult prospect unless you have good survival skills) or you could set out early the next morning, which would deposit you on the steps early evening. 

Please post a marching order and perception checks. And when you wish to leave.

Oh, and apologies for the delay. Work amp'ed up and I've been hastily trying to read the 4e phb.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 12, 2008)

Rosa peers at Hightower.  "Well, if we retrace our steps, we'll get to take out anyone who was tracking us, plus we'll know if they had the wherewithal to track us.  I agree it's a bit of a shame about the lost time, but in times like these caution is best."

OOC: 
Spot (1d20 9=12)
[sblock=Arabesu]


			
				Arabesu said:
			
		

> OOC ability damage is healed at a rate of 1/day..




Didn't we completely rest for 1 day?  I counted regular healing for 1 day and 1 day of complete rest.  You're right about the original strength damage being 5, though. 



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Healing Ability Damage
> 
> Ability damage is temporary, just as hit point damage is. Ability damage returns at the rate of 1 point per night of rest (8 hours) for each affected ability score. *Complete bed rest restores 2 points per day (24 hours) for each affected ability score.*



[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

"Well, I don't really want to walk first, who should lead? I think either Hightower or Trent should be first and maybe the other can watch our backs?" Fenwick suggests.

[sblock=Perception]
Spot, Listen (1d20+3=7, 1d20+5=23) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 37/37, AC 25/29, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3*

Hightower hefts the massive shield off of his back and moves toward the front of the group as the column begins to form after they have rested for the night, as the first rays of the sun light up the tops of the trees. 

Spot & Listen: 21, 14


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*And were back!*

Hightower has led the company for several hours when he is just able to notice something wrong about the trees just ahead of him (40 feet) within the lower canopy (30 off the ground). 

At that distance he can't tell exactly what it is, but is seems to be quite big. He can barely make out that it is slowly climing toward them, but it seems to be moving VERY quietly.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 16, 2008)

Rosa trails the group silently and stealthily, watching their backs from the shadows.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 16, 2008)

Trent had been covering their tracks, making sure that no other foes were trying to sneak up on them and surround them.  Occasionally, he would move forwards, to get a glimpse of Hightower, but then would easily fall back and keep a scout on the rear flank....

Of course, he is oblivious as to what is about to transpire...


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Finally a use for endurance.*

OOC I had assumed that, on the way to pick up Kuma and on the way back, Trent had been moving through the trees using his climb skill based upon one of your earlier posts. So I am going to assume that he drops back to cover tracks on the ground (increasing the DC to track the group by +5), and returns to rejoin the group by taking the lower canopy. He does NOT have trackless step, so with the right abilities, he could be tracked through the treeline. Thus, Trent is getting tired, but thanks to his *endurance feat* he aught to be able to keep this up for the entire trip back to the temple...

All of his backtracking and catching up at his 20' climb speed has forced Trent to hustle from time to time. If he was not so _endurant_, he would be forced to rest. Luckily the doughty dragon-shaman seems an an inexhaustible font of energy and vitality. 

Thus, Trent does not see the hulk moving through the lower canopy on his level, but luckily he is 40 feet behind Highttower and 30 feet above the ground (50 on the diagonal).

OOC: Anyone else want to describe their position relative to Hightower should do so, and I will hastily throw up an ascii map once I have everyone's position.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 37/37, AC 29/29, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3*

Hightower quietly raises his chain weilding hand, to signal the column to stop. He drops into his defensive stance as the creature approaches through the trees. "Something is coming towards us through the canopy there." He tries to take a moment to get a better view of what's coming down on them.

OOC - activate Expertise, -4 to hit for +4 to AC.

Spot & Listen: (1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=13)


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

> OOC - activate Expertise, -4 to hit for +4 to AC.




OOC: You need to be readying an attack to get the expertise. I assume you have *readied an attack action* to poke it with your armor spikes as it closes as your action for the round? *Delay* won't work...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2008)

Kuma scuttles along at the tail of the group, looking warily around for the gnome as he goes. It wasn't that he was prejudiced...he just knew that gnomes were sneaky and untrustworthy and they hated kobolds. You could be wandering along, minding your own mine, and suddenly *GNOME ATTACK!*

It was just prudence. 

Spot 21
Listen 9
Init 17
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630448/


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC - After their last travels through the jungle, Fenwick would be hanging around the back of the group. I'd estimate about 20' back.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> *GNOME ATTACK!*



"I'm a monster now! Rorrr!"

Roll initiative.


```
TUUUUTUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUUUTUUUUTUUUUU
T      T        T      T     T
T       T        T     T     T
T         T      T     T       T
T           T    T     T        T
T            T T       T        T
T            TT        T        T
T            T TT       T      T
TLL_B_LLLLLLTLLTLTLLL_t_TLLLLLLTLLLLLL
T    T     T   T  T    T       T
T     T   T    T   T  T       T
T     T  T     T    T T        T
T     T T      T     TT        T
T     TT       T     TT        T
T_____T______h_T_rfk_T_________T
```
Its a vertical map rather than top down, until it all goes to one level or another, and then I'll rotate the perspective. Copy and paste the code block with your new position when you take move.

T= climbable tree trunk, U=upper canopy, L=lower canopy.
h=Hightower, B=Badguy, k=Kuma, r=Rosa, f=Fenwick.

Not as nice as I would like, but it'll do for now.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

"Meep! What is that thing?" Fenwick exclaims as he scrambles to react to the newest threat.

He quickly casts a spell that will buy him time until he can figure out the best response and moves away from the enemy.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+3=20) 
On his initiative, cast _invisibility_, then move 10 ft. away from the bad guy

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 17, 2008)

Hearing the scout below, Trent's attention goes to where their eyes are heading.  Initiative (1d20 2=17)

He tries to see what is in the treeline with him, hoping that it has not spotted him yet...
Spot Check (1d20=7)

Obviously, he has trouble spotting the creature, and merely hesitates, hoping that he can stay where he is without being noticed...

Hide Check, but alas, he is not that balanced, as his obvious movements might alert the creature easily... Hide Check (1d20 11=13)

With LONGspear in hand, he makes sure that should this thing come at him, it would regret it.  Ready longspear for charge.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

> He tries to see what is in the treeline with him, hoping that it has not spotted him yet...
> Spot Check (1d20=7)




Does this add in your aura? Which aura do you have up?
I assumed you started with the "senses" aura that adds +1 to init, spot, and listen?

If Fangor confirms the senses aura then everyone gets the aforementioned bonues; some of you may already have included them, I haven't checked.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 18, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Does this add in your aura? Which aura do you have up?
> I assumed you started with the "senses" aura that adds +1 to init, spot, and listen?
> 
> If Fangor confirms the senses aura then everyone gets the aforementioned bonues; some of you may already have included them, I haven't checked.




Yeah, senses aura always up on travel and such.  Only combat causes it to change.  Thanks for pointing that out, as it wasn't included in the bonuses previously.

EDIT - It's +2 to spot, listen, and initiative checks...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 37/37, AC 25/25, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3*

OOC - Ok then, hightower will drop his tower shield as a free action as well, so that he can ready his chain as the critter crawls down through the trees. Did the new spot of 26 garner any other features about the mob? (As Im within 30ft of Fenwick.)

Initiative: (1d20+4=7)
Knowledge Nature: (1d20+5=11)

Tossing the door sized shield aside, the goliath pulls his chain through his second hand and waits for the hunter to close into his range. "Hmmm sounds big."


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 18, 2008)

> 30ft of Fenwick.




True, but Trent has the aura, not Fennwick. My math suggests that he is presently 50 away from Hightower. I'm gonna say that Fennwick and Kuma are just barely inside his aura (a generous ruling), but Rosa is not. Trent goes before Hightower, but has halted his movement to hide for the round. 

Anyway, because you ask, you can tell the following even without Trent's aura:

a) its size large, b) white furred, c) moving toward Trent, d) knowledge:nature suggests that it is a beast or an animal. A standard action dedicated to the check may reveal more once you see it more clearly.

FYI, the wind is blowing at your backs. 

Init:            
Badguy      ???
Fennwick     22 (invisibility)
Kuma          19
Trent          17 (hidden)
Hightower    5
Rosa           ?

We are just waiting on moritheil's init.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 20, 2008)

Init (1d20 1=16)

Rosa prepares to blind the creature with magic if it comes too close to the party [ready action: cast Blindness].  She moves as needed to keep the thing targeted, but takes pains to stay out of the line of fire and not interfere with others.

OOC: Did not add senses aura, as DM instructed not to.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 20, 2008)

*round 1 begins*

The monster sweeps through the canopy brachiating on four strong powerful arms. Trent can see that as it approaches him it is sniffing the air but when it gets just over hightower, it drops out of sight. Terrifyingly, he can _feel_ the beast coming closer as the trees are shaken violently beneath him. Although he can still catch glimpses of white fur beneath him, the canopy makes it difficult to stab him with his longspear as it passes beneath. The rest of the heroes see a Girralon drop to swing from the bottom branches of the lower canopy. Passing above them, it stops just beneath Trent.

OOC: Trent would have gotten AOO but is flat-footed. Only the Girralon,  Hightower, and Kuma got to go in the surprise round.


```
TUUUUTUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUUUTUUUUTUUUUU
T      T        T      T     T
T       T        T     T     T
T         T      T     T       T
T           T    T     T        T
T            T T       T        T
T            TT        T        T
T            T TT       T      T
TLLLLLLLLLLLTLLTLTLLL_t_TLLLLLLTLLLLLL
T    T     T   T  T  G T       T
T     T   T    T   T  T       T
T     T  T     T    T T        T
T     T T      T     TT        T
T     TT       T     TT        T
T_____T______h_T_rfk_T_________T
```
T= climbable tree trunk, U=upper canopy, L=lower canopy.
h=Hightower, G=Girralon, k=Kuma, r=Rosa, f=Fenwick.

1st Regular round:
Fennwick 22 (gone already, casts invisibility)
Kuma 19 (takes standard/move from surprise round, plus regular round of actions)
Trent 17 (steps back 5ft, stabs the beast, scoring deep hit with his longspear)
Rosa 16 (casts blindness)
Girralon 6 (full attack action, its coming)
Hightower 5 (moves to be beneath the Girralon and continues to ready)

Kuma is up next, Fennwick has just taken his turn to cast invisibility, you are in the first regular round.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 21, 2008)

Who's init is it?  Have we passed the surprise round?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2008)

As the creature comes into sight, Kuma screeches and grabs the crystal around his neck.

"Siberys grant us mercy and guidence!" he babbles at it. "Power of the Dragon Above, shine down upon us!"

The stone does indeed shine then, a soft blue light that somehow still manages to encompass the group in a strange feeling of surety...striking away fear and lending confidence. With the favor of the Sky Dragon, how can they fail?

Emboldened by his success, Kuma grabs his crossbow and looses a bolt at the creature as it drops down to assault them!

Surprise round: Bless (everyone gets +1 to hit)
Normal action: Attack with crossbow
to hit 19
Damage 3

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1635499/


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 37/37, AC 21/21, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3*

Hightower watches helplessly as the creepy 4 armed ape swings overhead, just out of reach. "I think he can see you up there. Bring him down to us! I think its our friend from the cage." The goliath moves back into the group so that he will have first crack when the gorillon starts to descend.

OOC - no more combat expertise, move back directly under the beasty. How high is that lower canopy?


----------



## moritheil (Jun 25, 2008)

Seizing the moment as the girralon pauses, Rosa invokes necromantic magic and speaks the words of power required to blind the creature.

OOC: DC 10 + 4 int + 2 level + 1 feat = 17
Taking the readied action.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2008)

Trent spies the beast, as it moves below him.  He quickly changes his aura to that of protection, as he moves slightly closer to the foe.  (5 foot step towards foe to be within reach, DR2/Magic for all within 30 feet of me)

With his longspear out, he thrusts it at the foe, hoping that it would fall from the perch it hangs on.  He will alter the attack though, to allow the weapon to make use of it's impaling power.  (Touch Attack on foe, Impaling property)

[sblock=Attack]Touch Attack with Longspear (1d20 6=26, 1d8 4=10)  Crit Confirm, Crit Confirm and extra dmg if confirms (1d20 6=24, 2d8 8=12)  I think that confirms!  22 total dmg[/sblock]

Trent sees the gaping wound of the foe, and wonders if the thing would be able to fend off another one of those.  Unfortunately, that also brings the creatures focus on him, more than likely, as Trent prepares for the worst...

AC18
HP 42/42


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 25, 2008)

Everyone in the party can see pinkly puckered scars from many recently healed wounds dispersed across the girralon's hide. The girralon seems to be particularly aggressive and agitated. And probably hungry.

Kuma spots the girralon aproaching first and casts a blessing over the party. Raising his crossbow, he puts a small bolt into the creature's hide.

Fennwick cast his invisibility spell.

Trent stabs at the girralon viscously wounding it and drawing out a guttural snarl from the predatory animal.

Rosa casts her blindness spell at the creature, but it washes over it with no apparent affect.

The girralon hops to the elbow on the tree trunk just below Trent (OOC 5ft move). Gripping the angled tree with its powerful feet, it lashes out with all of its claws including a toothy bite. Luckily for Trent, one of the claws and the bite miss. Unluckily for him, the girralon rends large chunks of his flesh with the remaining three claw attacks. Fortunately his new aura reduces the damage significantly *(Trent takes 30 damage, would have been 38!).*

Hightower moves to be twenty five feet directly underneath the girralon, adjacent to a knotty tree truck (Climb DC 12).


```
TUUUUTUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUUUTUUUUTUUUUU
T      T        T      T     T
T       T        T     T     T
T         T      T     T       T
T           T    T     T        T
T            T T       T        T
T            TT        T        T
T            T TT       T      T
TLLLLLLLLLLLTLLTLTLLLL_tTLLLLLLTLLLLLL
T    T     T   T  T   GT       T
T     T   T    T   T  T       T
T     T  T     T    T T        T
T     T T      T     TT        T
T     TT       T     TT        T
T_____T________T_rfk_Th________T
```


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that Fenwick sees their threat, he decides to conjure a ray of scorching flame that he directs towards the ape-like creture.

After he fires the ray, the gnome moves back as far from the creature as he can.

[sblock=OOC]
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+5=17) 
Scorching Ray Damage (4d6=11) 
Move Action: 20' away from the Girallon

HP: 26/26
AC: 14
F/R/W: 3/4/5
Spells Remaining:
6/7/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 25, 2008)

Seeing that he would soon be another meal if he did not somehow get out of this mess, Trent bellows forth his acidic breath, straight into the monster's face.  As the acid breath takes effect, Trent uses the time to move back a little ways, onto the branch, and then jumps down from the 30 foot perch.  As the ground comes up at him quickly, it was better than all of those attacks that would have come his way had he decided to stay up there.  The ground is not as soft as he had hoped, as the sound of a bone twisting is heard by all those nearby.  The wind knocked out, Trent can barely see straight, before he stares up into the treeline, wondering what is going to happen next...

[sblock=Jump Down]DC15 Jump Check (1d20-1=3) Fail horribly, drop to ground prone.30 Foot Falling dmg (3d6=8)[/sblock]

AC18
4/42hp

[sblock=OOC]Not sure, but here's my actions:  5 Foot Step East (Free), Breath Weapon (Standard), Jump down 30 Feet (Move)  I think the jump is counted as part of a move action, so I think I am screwed.  I wasn't sure if dropping prone would allow me to simply 'fall off' of the tree, which is my hope.  That AoO is the killer, as if I incur one, then it's gonna be harder for me to stay alive in this campaign, lol.  Oh well, either way, he's got Diehard, so hopefully that AoO doesn't do more than 14dmg.  If it's 13, then it's -9hp, and I can switch my aura to Vigor to stay alive.[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC Not sure what Kuma will do, but I will resolve this anyway since I have time now...

As trent steps off of his perch, the girralon lashes out suddenly with wicked claw. Fortunately for Trent, the claw scrapes harmlessly against his armor. 

He falls flat on his back on the ground below.

OOC How much did Trent's breath weapon do?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 26, 2008)

[sblock=Breath Weapon]Breath Weapon (2d6=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 37/37, AC 21/21, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3

*Hightower almost ducks as the line of acid lances through the trees, before he realizes that its trejectory won't bring it directly to his location.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2008)

Seeing the fate of the brave warrior, Kuma nearly drops his crossbow in dismay. His feet patter over the packed earth as he scurries to Trent's side. Quickly he raises his blue dragonshard on high and screeches in his piping voice, "Great Dragon of the sky! Creator of sun and stars! Smile down on me, I beg, and grant the gift of life that your will may be done!"

He thrusts the glowing crystal at Trent's nearly dead form. "HEAL!"

(Trading Searing Light for Cure Serious Wounds. 23 points of healin' powah!)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1643836/ )


----------



## moritheil (Jul 3, 2008)

Seeing no better alternative, Rosa once again attempts to blind the creature.


OOC: DC 10 + 4 int + 2 level + 1 feat = 17


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 3, 2008)

Again, the dark tendril of darkness slides off the Girralon, and it looks carefully down to his now land bound prey. Spotting the two small-folk isolated by themselves, one of whom attacked it with some form of spell, it brachiates over on the undercanopy and then down toward them and grabs Rosa with a meaty claw (and would have provoked an AOO if she had a melee weapon drawn).

OOC: girralon hits touch ac 26 and has a 34 on its grapple check.

Hightower's action and then we are back to the top of the next round...


```
TUUUUTUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUUUTUUUUTUUUUU
T      T        T      T     T
T       T        T     T     T
T         T      T     T       T
T           T    T     T        T
T            T T       T        T
T            TT        T        T
T            T TT       T      T
TLLLLLLLLLLLTLLTLTLLLLLLTLLLLLLTLLLLLL
T    T     T   T  T    T       T
T     T   T    T   T  T       T
T     T  T     T    T T        T
T     T T      T     TT        T
T     TT       TG    TT        T
T_____T________T_rf__Thkt______T
```


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 37/37, AC 21/21, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3

*Hightower sees the monkey grab the caster, and makes a B-line strait toward the entangled duo, taking full advantage of the fact that its in a grapple. He lashes out with ease ripping the beast right out of the tree and onto the ground, and twists the chain over pulling the savage spikes across the furry white hide. "It won't be that easy little fella." he adds with a snear as the bloody critter hits the ground. Trip/Str_chk/Atk/Dmg: 29/30/31/15)[sblock=OOC]Move left 15-20 feet to bring the girallon into threat range then make the trip attack...waste of a 20 on the trip considering I only needed a 3 to hit it . 

The girallon needs a natural 20 to TIE my str check, and should have some kind of penalty for being in a grapple.

I don't know if you're counting him as being 5 or 10 feet off of the ground, cause he might take 1d6 falling dmg as well [/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Jul 5, 2008)

Rosa is helpless to resist the massive gorilla.

Grapple Resist (1d20-2=2)


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 5, 2008)

The girralon easily resists hightower's pull with the chain, OOC 34 versus DC 29 and hightower needs to resist the countertrip (DC 26) or be forced to drop his chain.

OOC By my reckoning, you should have a +12 (str +4, size +4, feat +4). Lets get the bonus right since this only seems to be the single tactic you ever use. 

OOC Since all the multi-armed creature did was take a single attack, I'm giving it a +4 bonus due to "stability" as long as it has four or more limbs grabbing on to the tree. Didn't matter anyway as it got a nat 20 to resist.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]- the monkey is grappling Rosa (which takes arms), which means that 3 of its arms are used in that grapple, since it doesn't have improved grab and didn't take -20 on the crapple check (to grapple only with the appendage used to make the attack). I wouldn't have even tried to trip it if I knew you were giving it that stabalization bonus. I've changed my character sheet in the RG to the correct tirp numbers - don't know how they got changed in the first place. And unless the girralon lets go of Rosa or the tree hes holding, I don't see how he can react to try and trip me.[/sblock]
...of course he rolls a natural 20 on his str check! str chk: (1d20+12=26)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Seeing Rosa in dire straits, Fenwick fires three bolts of silver energy towards the multi-armed creatures. They unerringly strike the beast, avoiding any potential for injury to the gnome. Fenwick then decides to get as far from the enemy as possible.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Magic Missile - Magic Missile Damage (3d4+3=9) 
Move 20' away from the Girallon

HP: 26/26
AC: 14
F/R/W: 3/4/5
Spells Remaining:
6/6/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2008)

(OOC - If it's not too much trouble, since the Girallon is before me in init, I'd like to see the results of its turn before I post, since I may need to do healing in response to its actions.)


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 13, 2008)

Fennwick 22 (gone already, casts magic missile)
Kuma 19 (delaying)
Trent 17 (upnext!)
Rosa 16 (grappled, not yet acted)
Girralon 6 (grappling, not yet acted)
Hightower 5


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 13, 2008)

[sblock=Vertexx69]
I disagree with pretty much all you said.



> - the monkey is grappling Rosa (which takes arms), which means that 3 of its arms are used in that grapple, since it doesn't have improved grab and didn't take -20 on the crapple check (to grapple only with the appendage used to make the attack).




It doesn't take 3 arms for the girralon to grapple rosa. It takes one hand free to grapple someone and that attack is no longer available to attack do to the lack of improved grab. Yes he has consequences of no improved grab, i.e. he doesn't threaten presently and doesn't have his dex to AC.



> And unless the girralon lets go of Rosa or the tree hes holding, I don't see how he can react to try and trip me.




You don't need hands free to counter trip. Otherwise a typical PC character, a sword and board fighter for example, wouldn't be able to countertrip. Grappling has no consequence on his ability to countertrip.



> I wouldn't have even tried to trip it if I knew you were giving it that stabalization bonus.




Your saying you will only take an action if you can metagame your way to auto success? Interesting... so pretty much any surprise I spring on you would cause you to complain? Meh. that wouldn't be fun for me to run and I'm pretty sure it would be boring for the rest of you. I set up this optional encounter to provide some interesting encounter elements and you obviously didn't appreciate it. Oh well. I tried.

[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Jul 15, 2008)

Rosa attempts to slip out of the girallon's firm grasp.

escape artist (1d20 1=9)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 15, 2008)

[sblock=@ Arabesu]Please don't take my rules lawyering personally. I've recently had a string of DMs that would ignore the basic rules of the game, especially with grapple, to kill my characters out pf spite whenever I did anything clever, and it made me a bit punchy. 

Thats just me trying to use logic again with D&D where it obviously has no place, so just ignore my rantings. I was trying to use real world models for bits that aren't clearly explained in 3.5, (such as, anyone thats ever seen people grapple knows that it takes your whole body, and not just 1 limb). There are specific feats  that allow the type of grapple you are describing ie: multigrab and greater multigrab that specifically let a creature with additional limbs maintain a grapple with just the limb that made the attack. These feats lead me to think that without them it would take all of a critters attention. 

I can only make my characters choices based on the information given in the books, so its shame on me for trying to think in a ROLL playing game, and you have my apologies. I will stop trying to do anything clever and be a good little damage dealer without a brain from now on.

As far as the metagaming goes, anyone who does have options in an RPG and doesn't take into account their chance of success isnt using tactics, their playing shoots and ladders. I had been thinking about just attacking it, but tried to help the rest of the party hit it too by tripping it, which is all I meant by my comment in the previous post.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 16, 2008)

AC18
27/42hp

Feeling a bit better, Trent spies the new ally over his body, simply saying, "Thanks..." for the healing it provided.  Spying the fact that Rosa was now in peril, Trent stands quickly, moving towards the enemy.  (Stand, then move towards Garillon)  He tries to move into a spot to get a good shot at it next round.

(Move to place opportune to flank and shank next round)


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 22, 2008)

Trent is almost, but not quite able to get fully around the Girralon. Since he doesn't know whether or not the creature has improved grab he takes a bit of a wide arc to get around without getting clawed. Confident that with but a slight adjustment he will be able to swing around to flank with hightower, he stands and grits his teeth ready to take the inevitable.

The girallon suddenly feels very threatened. 

Unable to flee with his meal without getting stabbed and raked the furious monster goes on the offensive. It takes a slight adjustment to place Hightower within reach (and coincidentally Trent in proper flanking position),  drops Rosa in its space, and lashes out with flury of tooth and claw dividing its attacks against both of those threatening it.

The monster strikes both of them quite visciously with its claws but fails to bite through Hightower's thick armor. Trent suddenly feels woozy and nearly "rend"-ered unconscious while Hightower is severely as well.

On a good note, now that you are up close to it and can look over the damage you have already dealt it, the beast also apears to be barely conscious as well. Both Hightower and Trent are flanking the beast. Rosa is conscious but prone in its square and because it is totally ignoring her for the moment it loses its dexterity bonus to AC versus her attacks.

_________________________________________________________

Initial attacks: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1671775/

*Damage versus Trent with rend: 25 hp of damage* (if it weren't for his aura, it would have been 31 hp!) knocking him close to unconsciousness.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1671797/

*Damage versus Hightower with rend: 30 hp of damage* (would have been 36)! 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1671805/

OOC: My apologies for the absence. I can't seem to get on Enworld reliably when I have time to actually post something.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Hightower - HP 7/37, AC 21/21, Saves: F+6/+8 R+2 W+1/+3

*Hightower swings back at the monkey, opting not to try and trip the fuzzball. Atk/Dmg: (1d20+11=13) but is too damaged to make any kind of effective strike.


----------



## moritheil (Jul 24, 2008)

Rosa gives up on blinding the creature and attempts to surreptitiously cast whelm.



OOC: +1 DC if it's denied dex against her! 
Feel free to count that as her use of the sleight of hand trick for this encounter.


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 25, 2008)

OOC placeholder and a question...

OOC What exactly does _Whelm_ do again? Will DC 18 negates or take 4d6 subdual? I don't have that book on pdf apparently. I'm sure its at home, but Moritheil can probably find it faster than me... Feel free to include a short description when you cast a non-core attack spell.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC - Arabesu]
Quick Question.... is it Fenwick's turn? I hope I'm not delaying anything....

Secondly, Whelm is Will save or negate, 1d6 + 1d6/2 caster levels past 1st nonlethal damage, so therefore 3d6 nonlethal damage if it fails.

[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 25, 2008)

OOC Yep, Fennwick is up next. If his action takes out the monster then Rosa keeps her spell...


----------



## renau1g (Jul 26, 2008)

Knowing that his friends are surrounding the creature, and that accuracy is the most important aspect of this battle, Fenwick will once again blast the creature with a trio of energy missiles.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Magic Missile
MM Damage (3d4+4=13) 
***I accidently put 3d4+4, rather than 3d4+3... so it's actually 12 damage*** 

HP: 26/26
AC: 14
F/R/W: 3/4/5
Spells Remaining:
6/6/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

With a dismayed noise, Kuma scurries rapidly for a creature his size, avoiding the girallon to arrive at the torn, yet somehow still standing, form of Trent...who seems worst off, if only marginally.

He thrusts the crystal at his throat towards the stricken warrior and cries out in Draconic!

(Dropping my last non-domain 3rd level spell for Cure Serious. Heals 21. Don't spend it all in one battle.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1679716/ )


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 29, 2008)

As Fennwick's missiles slam into the four-armed ape, it drops.

Rosa has the words to a spell on tip of her lips but stops the incantation when she sees the ape fall. She is just able to roll out from under it as it crashes to the forest floor.

Suddenly the forest is quite, with all of the jungle fauna silenced by the loud melee. After a minute, the noises rise again, as if what just played out was a routine event in this section of the brutal jungle.

As the companions gather their wits and inspect the beast, they can hear the sounds of building off to the west, i.e. sawing and hammering. They are apparently only a one or two hour walk from Ka'sha-zul.

Verdin, whom had been scouting ahead, returns from his foray and reports as much.

OOC: What do you next?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 30, 2008)

Remembering how the lizardmen had tried fool them, the goliath rakes his chain over the body of the beast again for good measure. "Pesky monkeys...its fists were as deadly as my friend here. perhaps a bit of healing would be in order?"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

"Do you think we have the time to rest? That way we can heal our wounds, and recover our magical energies?" Fenwick suggests, his shoulders slumping after the fight was done and thanks whatever gods are listening that Trent didn't perish.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 31, 2008)

Trent sits, and checks his wounds.  Turning to the new ally, he grins, saying, "Looks like your deity had you come along at the right time.  Lucky for us!  Especially me.  Although, I am sure I would have lived, just not able to do much for a while."

Trent inspects the beast, wondering if it was the same one they released.  It's kind of weird, though, as if it was to attack anyone, it should have attacked it's aggressors... the ones at the temple they are heading to...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2008)

Panting with the effort of channeling his god's might, Kuma hops to Hightower.

"The true miracle is how you've all come so far without divine power to guide and heal you!" he shrills...then blue light from his crystal engulfs Hightower's wounds!

(Down to Cure Moderate: 15 healed  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1682198/  )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 31, 2008)

"might be that our foes now smell fresh meat, and came to investigate?" Trent teases the magic wielder.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ping?


----------

